# [Typing] The Last Straw, My Final Typing Thread



## Immolate

Caneaster said:


> > People say OP is INFP
> > OP doesn't think she's INFP
> > OP takes the socionics test and subconsciously (or even consciously) exhibits bias away from INFP
> > OP doesn't get INFP as a result
> > Back to square one
> 
> On the other hand,
> 
> > You wait for OP to do the test I posted
> > OP perhaps gets INFP
> > Test confirms what you thought
> > Problem solved
> 
> At worst OP doesn't get INFP and you can explain why you still think she is despite it.
> 
> View attachment 302890


She took that test in a previous thread. Her response:



> By the way, on the socionics quiz, I got EII-0 as first choice and IEI 98% as likely. EII seems pretty darn accurate, but IEI has a lot of similarities as well.


----------



## Jinsei

shinynotshiny said:


> @TelepathicGoose
> 
> I'm not sold on Ti just because you need to think alone.


 @TelepathicGoose, I admit that I can see a lot of shiny's observations about Fi... I was also thinking last night that "valuing free thought" could be an Fi judgment based on valuing objective Te or Ne ie: everyone's thoughts / ideas have merit.

I think the alignment of your F/T axis is very ambiguous at best... especially when attempting to determine which comes out stronger. Thinking back to the multiple cognitive function tests you did... it seemed like Fi/Fe Ti/Te were all relatively close in strength both between the E/I versions of each and in relation to F vs T. This is one of the reasons why I feel that F/T is an aux / tert pairing... whichever way the axis leans. **EDIT** Also I have already described my resoning for the possibility of an Ne dominant extroverted type ie: ENFP / ENTP (depending on F/T axis) in my first post. The nurture aspect of her personal experience as well as strong social anxiety that has seemed to have developed could skew the perception of E vs I in her... expecially in the case of primary Ne as it is generally a very ambvierted function to begin with. In her case personal experience tips the scales more towards "I" and therefore has suppressed the extroverted nature of Ne.

However no one is arguing against the fact that you seem VERY clear N over S. Its alignment towards Ne/Si also seems very clear and pronounced to me. The specific descriptive vocabulary you used which I highlighted in bold in my first post speaks to a nearly subconscious Si coming through ex: "appears to be" -> leading to describe an abstract connection not the actual object, "reminds me of", "represents". It is also obvious that imaginitive wise you are expanding outward generating multiple abstract connections and seeing patterns that link multiple very different things. THEN there is another subjective function at work (either Fi or Ti) that is refocusing the image in order to resolve all of what Ne is generating as it expands outward... into a fundamental connected meaning. I have seen this process come through clearly multiple times you have looked at images and offered your interpretation. Two subjective internal functions Si and either Fi or Ti... starting at a focused point and ending at a focused point with Ne in the middle expanding things outward... think of a geometrical diamond shape with both subjective functions at each point and Ne in the middle.

That said, Ne can be working in conjunction with this internal subjective focusing lense (Fi or Ti) both in the hunches you get and the natural understanding of things you so easily come to... Ne instantly generates a list of possibilities and either Fi or Ti focuses it down to the "right" one. For the predictive hunches it could be either... with regards to naturaly grasping and understanding things being taught to you... I lean a little bit more towards Ti as the focusing lense but that is by no means clear or definite to me.


----------



## Jinsei

shinynotshiny said:


> She took that test in a previous thread. Her response:


EII / INFj in socionics is INFP in MBTI correct?


----------



## Caneaster

shinynotshiny said:


> She took that test in a previous thread. Her response:


It's not that strange for someone to type differently on the same test. 

Regardless, I haven't seen the previous thread.



TelepathicGoose said:


> 4.) I would appreciate if all of you would completely forget everything I have said before. I now have a much better picture of the functions, and I know what each function is and does. Thus, I would like to be completely reassessed from square one."


----------



## Immolate

Caneaster said:


> It's not that strange for someone to type differently on the same test.
> 
> Regardless, I haven't seen the previous thread.




It's up to her if she wants to take it again.


----------



## Immolate

Jinsei said:


> EII / INFj in socionics is INFP in MBTI correct?


Yes, I believe so.


----------



## Blue Soul

Jinsei said:


> EII / INFj in socionics is INFP in MBTI correct?


Yes, introverts have J and P reversed in socionics compared to MBTI. Extroverts' J and P correlate in both systems.


----------



## Jinsei

Caneaster said:


> It's not that strange for someone to type differently on the same test.
> 
> Regardless, I haven't seen the previous thread.


When interpreting her responses I did temporarily throw previous knowledge / info out however in the grand scheme of things, in order to figure this out I think it needs to be factored in. What are we on now @shinynotshiny thread number 3 or 4 she has started on this topic? The first two both had over 5k views and each almost 40 pages of people going round and round and round on this. There is clearly more at work and influencing things here than just trying to figure out her 4 cognitive functions... which is also the basis for my theories as to the influence of social anxiety and other external factors on her personality which I presented in my first two posts.

All that said, @TelepathicGoose, I am very curious to hear what your therapist thinks of how I described your Si -> Ne -> (Fi or Ti) process as it relates to coming off like Ni a bit. As well as the effect of the influences described above could have had on Ne.


----------



## Blue Soul

Jinsei said:


> @TelepathicGoose, I admit that I can see a lot of shiny's observations about Fi... I was also thinking last night that "valuing free thought" could be an Fi judgment based on valuing objective Te or Ne ie: everyone's thoughts / ideas have merit.
> 
> I think the alignment of your F/T axis is very ambiguous at best... especially when attempting to determine which comes out stronger. Thinking back to the multiple cognitive function tests you did... it seemed like Fi/Fe Ti/Te were all relatively close in strength both between the E/I versions of each and in relation to F vs T. *This is one of the reasons why I feel that F/T is an aux / tert pairing...* whichever way the axis leans. **EDIT** Also I have already described my resoning for the possibility of an Ne dominant extroverted type ie: ENFP / ENTP (depending on F/T axis) in my first post. The nurture aspect of her personal experience as well as strong social anxiety that has seemed to have developed could skew the perception of E vs I in her... expecially in the case of primary Ne as it is generally a very ambvierted function to begin with. In her case personal experience tips the scales more towards "I" and therefore has suppressed the extroverted nature of Ne.


This actually made alot of sense. If she's in fact extroverted, then ENFP seems to be the most likely. There are shy ENFPs, which can be confusing. The only problem is how she describes herself as introverted, but perhaps this can be explained like you were touching on?


----------



## Schizoid

@TelepathicGoose: I am still seeing Ne/Si from your questionnaire, the way you analyzed that picture and everything. I'm pretty certain on the Ne/Si axis, although I'm not very certain on the Fi/Te and Fe/Ti axis, because I seemed to be seeing a certain amount of Fe in you as well. I am currently trying to decide between ISFJ and INFP as your type. 

Do you find yourself identifying more with inferior Te or inferior Ne? And I found this from one of the sites, I think this is a very good description of inferior Te and inferior Ne, perhaps this might help you in figuring out your type. 



Inferior Te:



> Being out of character can be temporarily enjoyable when inhibitions are lessened, freeing up energy to explore unfamiliar but intriguing parts of oneself. Introverted Feeling types sometimes report becoming more sociable and outgoing. This is particularly true for male ISFPs and INFPs in their early twenties and somewhat less so for older males of these types. Women generally do not report this kind of lowering of inhibitions, perhaps because any such “positive” expression is likely to be eradicated by the negative expressions of anger and criticality that are the hallmarks of inferior Extraverted Thinking. Women may find these inferior function expressions to be more unacceptable than do men. However, over time the characteristic tolerance, flexibility, and quiet caring of Introverted Feeling types diminishes as the energy available to their dominant Introverted Feeling dwindles. “I lose my concern for harmony, my connection with my inner values,” said an INFP. An ISFP said he “searches for conflict and forgets about others' feelings.” ISFPs may also lose access to their auxiliary Sensing function. “I react quickly without finding out any facts,” said one. INFPs may similarly lose sight of their auxiliary Intuition. One INFP said that she “cannot process information, thoughts, or ideas” and becomes “focused on detail, making elaborate plans that are unnecessary.” Initially, INFPs and ISFPs may control their urge to blurt out hostile thoughts by engaging in destructive fantasies directed at just about anyone available. Alternatively, they may employ biting sarcasm and cynicism. As these tactics fail, the negative Extraverted Thinking of their inferior function becomes manifested in judgments of incompetence, aggressive criticism, and precipitous action. For ISFPs, tertiary Intuition may be revealed in their being plagued by the negative possibilities they imagine will be the inevitable, logical consequences of their incompetence. For INFPs, tertiary Sensing provides all the “facts” necessary to support their overwhelming sense of failure.
> The comparison between dominant and inferior Extraverted Thinking is shown in Table 4.
> 
> Jung (1976a) alludes to these inferior manifestations in the following statement:
> 
> Just as introverted thinking is counterbalanced by a primitive feeling, to which objects attach themselves with magical force, introverted feeling is counterbalanced by a primitive thinking, whose concretism and slavery to facts surpass all bounds. (p. 388)
> 
> Judgments of Incompetence
> 
> In the early stages of expression of their inferior function, Introverted Feeling types often project their unconscious fears of their own incompetence. They become hypersensitive to others' mistakes. Because of the Extraverted attitude of their inferior function, the projections often extend to large segments of the outer world, encompassing much of humanity. Once caught up in this state, they see incompetence in employees, bosses, colleagues, strangers on the street, the person on the other end of the telephone, drivers on the highway, local and national institutions, and major world figures.
> 
> Introverted Feeling types in this state may complain loudly about others' gross ineptitude. ISFPs and INFPs seem to turn into the very opposite of their accepting, nonjudgmental, and flexible selves, coming across as harsh critics and judges whose standards of competence are too extreme to be met.
> 
> Te-dominant Types
> • Competence
> • Truth and accuracy
> • Decisive action
> 
> Te-inferior Types
> • Judgments of incompetence
> • Aggressive criticism
> • Precipitous action
> 
> Inferior Thinking often comes out in an unrelenting search for accuracy— in a precise, nitpicky logic and focus, and an almost legalistic standard of validity. One INFP said, “I home in on precise logic and truth and am very critical, detailed, picky, frustrated, and irritable. I'm nitpicky and see only what is in front of me.” An ISFP said, “I'm in a bad mood and show it. I cut myself off and am critical, judgmental, bitchy; I am not accepting, happy, optimistic, nice, or understanding. Usually, I am friendly and always have time for people. When I'm tired and vulnerable, I can get into this state by remembering some incredibly dumb thing I did—an embarrassing moment. Or somebody else's incompetence that reflects on my own will set me off.”
> 
> When this projection of their sense of incompetence fails to take care of whatever has triggered it, the negative energy of the inferior function takes the form of critical self-judgment. Introverted Feeling types become focused on their own incompetence, extending it both backward and forward in time and including the world at large in their conclusion. In the words of one INFP:
> 
> I become overwhelmed by an awareness that I am totally incompetent at everything I do, that I always have been and always will be—and that the whole world knows it! The truth of this is beyond doubt. I am mortified at not recognizing this before, and of compounding the offense by acting as if I were competent. I am unable to verbalize my despair to others for fear I will make a fool of myself by acknowledging my former ignorance of my true lack of ability. I view my advanced degrees and other achievements as the result of people feeling sorry for me— I was too emotionally fragile to be told the truth. “Everything seems impossible,” said an ISFP. “I begin to lose faith in my ability to do even the simplest task, and I especially distrust my ability to make competent decisions about my life.” An INFP said, “I become rigid and think I am stupid, hopeless, etc. I often play a mental videotape of all the times I remember getting things wrong.” Another INFP described being “very arbitrary, loud, direct, hateful. I become inflexible, rigid, and most intolerant. I make snap judgments and become quite self condemning. I think it's all over; I'm no longer worthwhile.” When feeling vulnerable, another INFP worried about whether his teachers had paid sufficient attention to his work to properly evaluate it. “Maybe they were so wrapped up in their own work that I slipped through undetected,” he said. An ISFP said, “I review all the mistakes I ever made in my life and then conclude that I am a bona fide failure at everything I attempt to do, despite any evidence to the contrary.”
> 
> Aggressive Criticism
> 
> We know that effective dominant Extraverted Thinking types make useful critical judgments about the world. In the grip of inferior Extraverted Thinking, Introverted Feeling types make judgments that are overly categorical, harsh, exaggerated, hypercritical, and often unfounded. In marked contrast to their typically gentle, self-effacing manner, they become so aggressively judgmental that they come across as caricatures of their opposite types, the Extraverted Thinking types. Depending on the nature and intensity of the precipitating circumstances, the excessive criticism may be immediately directed at themselves or may focus first on the objectionable qualities of others, only later culminating in severe self-criticism. Such alternating criticism of others and self is evident in some of the preceding comments describing “incompetence.” One ISFP said, “My humor becomes biting and cynical and I take an 'army-navy' dictatorial approach to communicating with others. I am very negative.” Another described becoming “very short-tempered. I react quickly and sometimes not rationally. I yell at people and have very little patience.” “I'll be loud, critical, and rash, talk about people behind their backs, or be unreasonable,” said another.
> 
> An INFP becomes “more intense. I tend to lash out at people with great anger. I am blaming and accusatory. I get vicious 'Ben Hur'–type images with a lot of violent action. I feel cold, intolerant, uncaring, rigid, straitjacketed, focused, and terrier-like.” “I snap at people and I don't care about their reactions to this. I criticize people, especially for their incompetence. I generalize this to thinking that the whole world is incompetent and has screwed up values, and I stop caring about my own values,” explained another INFP. “I become self-critical, doubting, irritable, inflexible, and more picky. I focus on details. Usually, I am flexible and quiet and like new challenges, new ideas, and working with people.” When one ISFP becomes especially irritated with her husband's chronic indecision, she provides him with lengthy, logical accounts of his available choices, adopting a combative, lawyer-like tone. One INFP makes almost vicious attacks on people who fail to live up to his ethical standards. “One winter I found out the gas company had turned off service to my disabled neighbor, who couldn't pay her bill. I flew into a rage, called the president of the company, and threatened to expose him to the newspapers. Even I was surprised at the language I used,” he said.
> 
> Precipitous Action
> 
> Introverted Feeling types in the grip are often overwhelmed by the urge to take some action, usually to correct some imagined mistake or incompetence of their own. But where the dominant Extraverted Thinking type uses differentiated judgment in deciding what action to take, if any, the Introverted Feeling type's actions often exacerbate the problem. A difficult situation may be created where there initially wasn't one.
> 
> At her engagement party, Sylvia, an INFP, was kissed playfully by a former boyfriend while both were alone in the kitchen. Later that night, she remembered that a friend of hers had passed by the kitchen door and might have seen the kiss. She called her friend and begged her not to tell anyone. She interpreted her friend's puzzled response as evidence that she had already told several other people. Sylvia then called four more close friends to warn them not to tell. By this time, the innocent kiss was common knowledge to virtually everyone who had been at the party. Of course, Sylvia's fiancé found out about the kissing incident and was hurt and angry. Sylvia's precipitous “fixing” created an unnecessary problem that required a great deal of real correction.
> 
> The urge to take action can also be seen in attempts by Introverted Feeling types to take control. One INFP reported that when things seem out of control, he attempts to put them in order, organize them, and piece together data in an orderly, logical, linear fashion. An ISFP responds to such episodes by taking charge of people and ordering them around. Others make lists, organize the list contents logically, and methodically check off the items once they are accomplished. Undertaking large household cleaning projects, reorganizing, and moving furniture are also ways of responding to increasing stress. They are usually accompanied by concerns about one's abilities—perhaps indicative of attempts to ward off inferior Thinking by acting in a decisive, controlled way.




Inferior Ne: 



> Younger Introverted Sensing types, like other Introverted types, report becoming more sociable, outgoing, or outspoken as part of their grip experience. This is especially true for young men and to a lesser extent for young women. “I’m more outspoken and friendly,” said a 21-year-old male ISTJ about his grip experiences. “I’m also more into people’s needs and how they feel. I guess I’m more of a ‘people person.’ ”An ISTJ young woman said, “I’m more sensitive and understanding, more outspoken and outgoing.” Introverted Sensing types often report that their increased sociability occurs in social situations in which they feel comfortable. An ISTJ is his mid-thirties said he becomes “outgoing, daring, dancing the gorilla dance, whereas I’m usually reserved and calculated.” This is stimulated by festive, comfortable occasions with family and friends. Some young Introverted Sensing types, however, report going too far, becoming loud and obnoxious in social situations. ISTJs and ISFJs of all ages also report a high frequency of becoming more withdrawn, angry, irritable, and pessimistic when in the grip. However, there are some notable differences by auxiliary function and gender. ISTJ and ISFJ men tend to report becoming angry, while women report withdrawing from others. ISTJ women report becoming both pessimistic and scattered, while ISFJ women mention becoming more irritable, emotional, and worried.
> 
> Introverted Sensing types’ characteristic task orientation and calm attention to responsibilities begin to disappear as they move further into the grip. “I feel like I’m in a fog of sand and can’t absorb details around me,” said an ISTJ. As their hold on their dominant and auxiliary further diminishes, command over dominant Introverted Sensing is lost. If this state persists, the qualities of inferior Extraverted Intuition manifest in a loss of control over facts and details, impulsiveness, and catastrophizing. For ISTJs, tertiary Feeling combines with inferior Intuition so that the negative possibilities are focused on important relationships with loved ones. The tertiary Thinking of ISFJs contributes the “logic” used to support negative possibilities regarding career, money, natural disasters, and so on. The comparison between dominant and inferior Extraverted Intuition is shown in Table 14.
> 
> Two qualities of the negative, inferior forms of Extraverted Intuition (loss of control over facts and details, and catastrophizing) are reflected in Jung’s (1976a) description of the inferior function of ISTJs and ISFJs:
> 
> “Whereas true extraverted intuition is possessed of singular resourcefulness, a “good nose” for objectively real possibilities, this archaisized intuition has an amazing flair for all the ambiguous, shadowy, sordid, dangerous possibilities lurking in the background. (p. 398)”
> 
> Loss of Control over Facts and Details
> 
> Effective dominant Extraverted Intuitive types are comfortable glossing over facts and details as they focus on the complexities of an engaging new idea. Their strength lies in emphasizing generalities; the particulars can be dealt with later. In the grip of inferior Extraverted Intuition, however, Introverted Sensing types’ relationship to details becomes problematic. As they begin to lose trust in dominant Sensing and auxiliary Thinking or Feeling, ISTJs and ISFJs have difficulty attending to relevant factual information and arriving at rational conclusions.
> 
> Ne-dominant Types
> • Comfortable inattention to sense data
> • Flexibility, adaptability, risk taking
> • Optimism about future possibilities
> 
> Ne-inferior Types
> • Loss of control over facts and details
> • Impulsiveness
> • Catastrophizing
> 
> On the last afternoon of a difficult training session, an ISTJ imagined that a small-group exercise in which trainees practiced their presentation skills was preparation for each class member to give a presentation to the entire class. He became anxious and agitated as the time to return to the workshop room approached. He later admitted that he did not feel adequately prepared to present the material publicly and feared he would be humiliated. What he failed to recognize was that no such activity was listed on the schedule (Sensing data) and that with only sixty minutes left in the workshop, thirty-five people could not possibly make presentations (Thinking judgment). His general anxiety and fatigue at the end of a stressful day contributed to his abandonment of his Sensing and Thinking functions.
> 
> Impulsiveness
> 
> Flexibility and adaptability are assets to effective dominant Extraverted Intuitive types. These qualities permit them to manage the multiple activities and interests characteristic of their operating style. As expressions of inferior Extraverted Intuition, however, these same qualities take on an aspect of thoughtlessness and impulsiveness, not unlike the qualities ISTJs and ISFJs project onto dominant Extraverted Intuitive types. When they experience a gradual slide into their inferior function, Introverted Sensing types may become uncharacteristically spontaneous, sometimes to the point of later judging themselves irresponsible and reckless. One ISFJ reported giving in to the urge to leave work in the middle of the day and go to the movies. An ISTJ made a spur-of-the-moment decision to buy a new computer before thoroughly researching the options. He returned the computer later, assessing the purchase as rash and foolish.
> 
> Introverted Sensing types may experience increasing lack of focus, confusion, anxiety, and even panic, even though their demeanor remains calm and seemingly unperturbed. Their uncharacteristic spontaneity, however, may come out in snappishness and terse, hurtful comments to others, or in out-of-character behavior. After being divorced by his wife of twenty years, an ISTJ dated forty different women in six months. It was as if his inexperienced Intuition went haywire and his tertiary Feeling judgment was unequal to the task of deciding among the overwhelming relationship possibilities available.
> 
> Catastrophizing
> 
> Whereas effective dominant Extraverted Intuitive types thrive on the exciting possibilities the future will bring, Introverted Sensing types in the grip of inferior Extraverted Intuition anticipate the future with fear and trembling. As their descent into the grip proceeds, they become ever more negative, less willing to tolerate the unfamiliar, and more wildly imaginative about disastrous outcomes. One ISFJ described this as “awfulizing.”
> 
> In its full-blown state, inferior Extraverted Intuition anticipates all the catastrophes that might happen in an unsafe, threatening world and focuses on dire possibilities in the future. (Remember that the other Introverted perceiving types, the Introverted Intuitive types, focus on negative realities in the present.) ISTJs and ISFJs imagine that anything not previously experienced—any unfamiliar place, any new activity—will provoke horrifying consequences. In the full grip of their inferior function, even familiar, previously safe areas may be reassessed as fraught with danger. This level of catastrophizing is the hallmark of inferior Extraverted Intuition. “I start imagining a lot of terrible things that could happen,” said an ISTJ. “If I tell anybody what I’m thinking, the usual response is, ‘you worry too much,’ or ‘don’t think about that.’ I appear emotional, not my usual controlled self. I am not being realistic, which I always pride myself on being, but borderline ridiculous,” she concluded. An ISFJ school choir director is usually in a good mood when she awakens—except when a choir performance is scheduled for that day. On such occasions, she experiences a general feeling of dread and impending disaster, even though there is no specific content associated with her forebodings.
> 
> After having knee surgery, which resulted in a good deal of pain and immobility, an ISTJ was convinced that he would never feel any better: “I couldn’t stop expressing my pessimism and was a real pain to one and all. Before that I’d always been a pretty optimistic person.” In fact, research evidence supports this ISTJ’s experience. ISTJs and ISFJs are among the types most frequently treated for chronic pain. An increase in fatigue and stress often lowers Introverted Sensing types’ tolerance and patience in the face of others’ inattention to or denial of important facts and details. A full-blown exhibition of negative possibilities is likely to ensue. One ISFJ said, “I am given to very sarcastic humor, slashing and unpredictable explosions of cold, hard statements about here-and-now reality. I get stubborn and let loose a negative barrage covering all the bad consequences of what is being proposed.”
> 
> When her work situation becomes particularly stressful, another ISFJ’s recurrent fear is that her most recent promotion will be rescinded, or that she will receive a letter from her college informing her that her degree was granted by mistake and they are going to have to take it back. One evening in May, an ISTJ returned home tired after a long day of hiking in the mountains. Distressed to discover that his garage door would not open, he immediately imagined all the possible negative effects—he would have trouble getting to work on time, he wouldn’t be able to go on vacation in the summer, and he certainly could not make it to his niece’s wedding in August!
> 
> Introverted Sensing types report having strange or paranoid thoughts when they are in this state, feeling overwhelmed and irritable and imagining that a current stressful situation will go on forever, as will their inability to handle both the stress and the situation. Alternatively, they may come up with off-the-wall, unrealistic positive possibilities when faced with unfamiliar situations. They then must deal with the extreme disappointment that results when the positive possibilities don’t materialize. For example, an ISTJ was quite attracted to a young woman he met and talked with briefly at a party one evening. He planned to get her phone number from his friend so he could ask her out. He imagined where they would go, what they would talk about, and how pleasant their date would be. On calling his friend, therefore, he was upset to learn that the young woman was engaged to be married and had left town that morning to return home to plan her wedding.
> 
> One ISFJ’s description of not being herself includes all three forms of inferior Extraverted Intuition: "I ignore facts and details—create monstrous, horrible outcomes that have far-reaching impacts (for instance, in my lifetime and my daughter’s lifetime). I dwell exclusively on these “realities.” I believe that I need to act right now, this moment (for instance, leave my husband or quit my job). Generally, I am very loyal and steadfast, however."


----------



## Caneaster

Jinsei said:


> When interpreting her responses I did temporarily throw previous knowledge / info out however in the grand scheme of things, in order to figure this out I think it needs to be factored in. What are we on now @shinynotshiny thread number 3 or 4 she has started on this topic? The first two both had over 5k views and each almost 40 pages of people going round and round and round on this. There is clearly more at work and influencing things here than just trying to figure out her 4 cognitive functions... which is also the basis for my theories as to the influence of social anxiety and other external factors on her personality which I presented in my first two posts.
> 
> All that said, @TelepathicGoose, I am very curious to hear what your therapist thinks of how I described your Si -> Ne -> (Fi or Ti) process as it relates to coming off like Ni a bit. As well as the effect of the influences described above could have had on Ne.


40 pages _each_? Yes, that is far too much information to ignore.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Schizoid said:


> @TelepathicGoose: I am still seeing Ne/Si from your questionnaire, the way you analyzed that picture and everything. I'm pretty certain on the Ne/Si axis, although I'm not very certain on the Fi/Te and Fe/Ti axis, because I seemed to be seeing a certain amount of Fe in you as well. I am currently trying to decide between ISFJ and INFP as your type.
> 
> Do you find yourself identifying more with inferior Te or inferior Ne? And I found this from one of the sites, I think this is a very good description of inferior Te and inferior Ne, perhaps this might help you in figuring out your type.
> 
> 
> 
> Inferior Te:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inferior Ne:


Inferior Te fits better.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

@shinynotshiny @Jinsei @Blue Soul @alittlebear

I was at school all day...what's going on?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Blue Soul said:


> I'm finding a subjective focus on the objects, how they appear to you (Si), in combination with many simultaneous abstract ideas all over the place (Ne), and explaining things as symbols.
> 
> 
> 
> Using your own values as compass (Fi), but you're able to stretch yourself for the group, harmony is important to you which could suggest Fe, but I think this faking of emotions is an attempt to hide your true emotions (Fi) because they don't fit in with the group harmony.
> 
> 
> 
> Could suggest weak Se or Si, either tertiary or inferior. Also reeks of introversion.
> 
> 
> 
> Strong Fi. Objective analysis of others' ideas and opinions and trying to logically implement these in reality (Te), some use of Ti perhaps. Observation and introspection, introversion in general.
> 
> 
> 
> N over S. Te in how you objectively look at yourself and try to find meaningful uses for things.
> 
> 
> 
> Strong Fi, you're in touch with your internal values and willing to look them over if need be. Passionate and possibly painting up fantasy images of people you like. Do you find yourself disappointed when people don't live up to these expectations?
> 
> 
> 
> Intuitive outsider of sorts in general. Ne in combination with Fi, very sensitive. Good with logic too, suggesting practiced thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Introversion, alienation. Much speaking against Fe, insecurities about fitting in.
> 
> Please don't hate yourself, be proud of who you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strong intuition, could be either Ni or Ne.
> 
> 
> 
> Introversion, intuition and Fi, deep connections with people, no small talk. Values introspection and thinking, want activities to make sense, I see both Te and Ti. Self-preservation, possibly some Se.
> 
> 
> 
> Introversion, Fi. Creating barriers, to protect inner sensitive self.
> 
> ~~
> 
> In conclusion, INFP still seems *extremely* likely to be honest.


Sorry this is so late!

To answer the question you asked, I tend to idealize people, and more often then not they do not live up to these expectations. Specifically, I get stuck on how someone once was, and cannot except how they are now. A good example is my father, who once was a wonderfully kind and intelligent individual, who has sort of turned into an emotional wreck. Yet, I still love him the same due to my mind still focusing on how he used to be. I believe this may be an Fi-Si loop, although I may be wrong.

INFP may be right, but the thing is that all the INFPs I know on this forum are so different from me. They have this childish nature that I seem to greatly lack. I don't know if this means anything at all, however. The overall attitude of INFJ seems to fit me better, but if the functions don't add up, they don't add up.

Also, I don't hate myself, I just hate how no one likes me for who I am.


----------



## Blue Soul

TelepathicGoose said:


> Also, I don't hate myself, I just hate how no one likes me for who I am.


I'm sure someone likes you for you are. ^^

There are many here on the forum who do, including me. So if you could amass such a following in this short time, I'm certain you'd have no trouble IRL either.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Blue Soul said:


> I'm sure someone likes you for you are. ^^
> 
> There are many here on the forum who do, including me. So if you could amass such a following in this short time, I'm certain you'd have no trouble IRL either.


Thank you, that's very kind. 

Of course, it is true that most people on this forum are probably 1000% times kinder than most of the people I know. Also more understanding, deep, and overall more accepting people. However, you're right, and I guess if I tried to put myself out there more I could make more friends in real life as well


----------



## Immolate

TelepathicGoose said:


> Sorry this is so late!
> 
> To answer the question you asked, I tend to idealize people, and more often then not they do not live up to these expectations. Specifically, I get stuck on how someone once was, and cannot except how they are now. A good example is my father, who once was a wonderfully kind and intelligent individual, who has sort of turned into an emotional reck. *Yet, I still love him the same due to my mind still focusing on how he used to be.* I believe this may be an Fi-Si loop, although I may be wrong.
> 
> INFP may be right, but the thing is that all the INFPs I know on this forum are so different from me. They have this childish nature that I seem to greatly lack. I don't know if this means anything at all, however. The overall attitude of INFJ seems to fit me better, but if the functions don't add up, they don't add up.
> 
> Also, I don't hate myself, I just hate how no one likes me for who I am.


I don't think the example with your father is strictly Si... it's only natural for you to want someone as important as your father to go back to the kind and intelligent person he was 

Someone somewhere likes you, and you've got friends you can talk to here


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

shinynotshiny said:


> I don't think the example with your father is strictly Si... it's only natural for you to want someone as important as your father to go back to the kind and intelligent person he was
> 
> Someone somewhere likes you, and you've got friends you can talk to here


Ah, you're so sweet. ><


----------



## Immolate

TelepathicGoose said:


> Ah, you're so sweet. ><


!

The hugging emoticon doesn't work >:|


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

shinynotshiny said:


> !
> 
> The hugging emoticon doesn't work >:|


Well, you can always send a hug _telepathically_


----------



## Deadly Decorum

TelepathicGoose said:


> Anyway, back on track


Perception. Typically speaks to Ne, though there are exceptions to the rule.



TelepathicGoose said:


> 1.) Do *not* throw around random types aimlessly. I want one final decision, one final answer, and I would like a streamlined, linear typing thread. I don't want it to be the mess that my threads were before. We are going to get through this quickly and fast.
> 
> 2.) Do not suggest a type simply if I "remind you of yourself", or "talk like one." Have some validation and explain yourself.
> 
> 3.) Please be kind and respectful to _all _ members on this thread.  No fighting, and no stupid biases, okay?
> 
> 4.) I would appreciate if all of you would _completely forget_ everything I have said before. I now have a much better picture of the functions, and I know what each function is and does. Thus, I would like to be _completely reassessed from square one._
> 
> 5.) Although I am going to mention my past typer, I would appreciate if anyone _new_ would join in (please.)
> 
> 6.) No lying, and this goes for myself as well.


Blunt, straightforward, sequential rules often speak to Fi-Te in some order, and your particular style is primarily tempered with Fi. Fi is leading, and Te is holding it's hand to make sure everything is in place.



TelepathicGoose said:


> It is was a personality study I took as a kid, which said I was an "especially abstract" thinker, or something of the sort. It basically means the same thing.


Just a footnote, Fi and Ti are abstracted judgment processes, so being an "abstract thinker" does not make intuition an absolute.



TelepathicGoose said:


> Besides the fact that I'm _exhausted_, nothing much. I am female, in the 14-19 age group (not giving more than that away). I am also a gifted and talented student, with specific qualities and IQ measurements that have caused me to be such. I only mention this as it may somehow effect my typing. Also, I'm a bit naturally weak due to having mono when I was 10. Although, in general, I'm becoming much happier than I was before.


You seem much more comfortable sharing quantitative info rather than objectively personal info. This leans towards Fi-Te.




TelepathicGoose said:


> This caught my eye. What a beautiful picture of (what I believe to be) some sort of tulip or flower. The way the yellow contrasts with it reminds me of bees in a hive. The pollen all looks about the same, equal, identical. This almost appears to be some alternate dimension...one where everything is consumed in a giant flower. The way they're shooting is turned in a way as to which it appears they are all reaching towards one goal. I feel as if this represents life and natural selection, and how we're all flowers striving towards the one prize, happiness. Additionally, the pit on the bottom somewhat appears like a dark, hellish place. I believe this represents how life has sprung the fiery depths of animalistic behaviors to a more, refined, civil and moral way of living.


Ne-Si. Sensory descriptions are subjective rather than objective. Clearly intuitive.



TelepathicGoose said:


> 2.) I really dislike concerts (excluding classical), but if my friends wanted to go, I'd probably go along with them as a result of their pleading. In this case, internally I'd be happy that I wouldn't have to go, although externally I'd possibly fake sadness, and try to comfort my friends.


Emphasis on hiding your feelings. Fi.



TelepathicGoose said:


> I also dislike parties, or places with excessive sensory stimulation. They're quite overwhelming, to say the least. In the event I was forced to go, I'd probably sit in the back quietly, and wait until my friends are done with...whatever they're doing.


Fi-Si. Quite typically of the Fi dom. Tagging along and yet separating oneself from them independently until they've "finished doing their own thing".



TelepathicGoose said:


> 4.) I believe I'd be a bit upset inwardly. I can be a tad close-minded _at times_. However, I can be open to new ideas (and my values are constantly changing due to external changes). If I see that they are promising, and will benefit humanity, I would consider it, maybe begin to agree with it. I actually probably would not participate in the argument, and would quietly observe, contemplating the idea myself internally.


Fi-Ne



TelepathicGoose said:


> 5.) Well, I'd take it in, and try to figure it out. I'm not very reliant on the past, as I believe the past is the past and we should focus on the future. I realize many of my beliefs are faulty, and I often change them easily, so I'd probably think something alone the lines of "What does this mean," "How does this affect my perception of the world," "How can this benefit me and those who I love", etc.


Fi-Ne



TelepathicGoose said:


> 6.) I think my values are: Kindness, Love, Intelligence, Happiness, Altruism, Justice, _Equality_ (this is a big one), Selflessness, Bravery, etc. These are very broad as my more specific values change quite frequently, and I tend to not pin them down. The only more specific one I have, is that I value the ability to think for yourself, or free thought, a_ lot._ Oh, and I'm very passionate about pretty much everything I like. I also fall in love too easily and get attached too easily to people in general.


Fi-Ne. I particularly appreciate how broad and generalized your values are. That's typical of Fi.



TelepathicGoose said:


> a.) Many things. I feel like an alien in my life. I was an odd kid, and didn't have any real friends until I was about 9. I am very creative, and my imagination is quite large and expansive, however I often keep it to myself because it is very difficult to express the images and places in my mind. Not only this, but I have a very different understanding of the world than my peers. I have always been mature for my age, but to the point of being overly-self aware, and honestly, on some level it hurt me. I can see hidden meanings easily, and am very good at understanding people. I am also, and yes I admit this, very intelligent and not just with school things, I have a sort of knack for understanding anything I am told, sometimes before I am given all the information. Also, I have different interests and pursuits than my peers, and it has hurt me.


High intelligence tempered with Fi-Ne. Feeling like an alien, of course, is not a definite sign of Fi. I relate to that as well.



TelepathicGoose said:


> b.) I wish to be more social, to fit in more. I try to make a fake persona and it usually works, but gosh does it feel horrible at times. I don't fit in, in mind, personality, desires, anything. I feel both effective and defective, and I hate it.


Faking a persona to hide the inner workings and angles of your mind. General nuance. Fi is still going strong



TelepathicGoose said:


> a.) Connecting deeply with someone, Writing, Thinking (this is a huge part of my life), Dreaming, Reading, Certain Videogames, Walking in Nature, etc. I also like socializing, but only in a small group for a shorter period of time.


Mostly leads towards introversion, tbh, this doesn't tell me anything otherwise, but it doesn't make INFP out of the question.



TelepathicGoose said:


> b.) Socializing in huge groups of people, or for too long. Leaving my house for too long (I'm weak), small talk, doing boring mindless routines, not thinking.


Ne-Si in here, and the constant reference to weakness strikes me as inferior Te.



TelepathicGoose said:


> 10.) A lot, if not everything. As mentioned before, I have created a fake persona of myself which I use for almost anyone excluding those I'm close with. It's pretty horrible at times, but it's the only way to prevent how I was treated in elementary school.


Fi-Si

General gist seems to be that of a girl with highly private, subjective, nuanced, rich inner world she's unable to share with others. Very Infp.

I can definitely rule out ISFJ now.


----------



## Immolate

Have you settled on INFP after all?


----------



## Dangerose

I don't know why, but I really don't see you as an INFP. Maybe, I don't know, I guess the cognitive functions work but...I don't know, I'm just really not seeing it. Possibly a socially introverted ENFP.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

shinynotshiny said:


> Have you settled on INFP after all?


I don't know, I guess?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Oswin said:


> I don't know why, but I really don't see you as an INFP. Maybe, I don't know, I guess the cognitive functions work but...I don't know, I'm just really not seeing it. Possibly a socially introverted ENFP.


Can you elaborate as to why? I know I don't act like an INFP, but apparently, according to the cognitive functions, I am one.


----------



## dozer

I feel like we need an official typing judge to end this case lmfao.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

dozer said:


> I feel like we need an official typing judge to end this case lmfao.


Good luck finding one :|


----------



## Dangerose

I'm trying to find some specific examples or...anything, it's just a feeling I have right now, but I'll think about it.
Well, for one thing, I haven't seen much Si from you. Most INFPs I've met have shown considerable Si in some way. I do see some Te from you. *Unless it's just because I see Hermione by your posts and read them in a Te-ish way. * But no, I think I do see Te in what you write. Though I don't seem to have examples or anything useful to say. I know you said you didn't want hunches, but it's what I've got :/


----------



## Immolate

Oswin said:


> I'm trying to find some specific examples or...anything, it's just a feeling I have right now, but I'll think about it.
> Well, for one thing, I haven't seen much Si from you. Most INFPs I've met have shown considerable Si in some way. I do see some Te from you. *Unless it's just because I see Hermione by your posts and read them in a Te-ish way. * But no, I think I do see Te in what you write. Though I don't seem to have examples or anything useful to say. I know you said you didn't want hunches, but it's what I've got :/


Can you describe how you see Si in INFPs?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Oswin said:


> I'm trying to find some specific examples or...anything, it's just a feeling I have right now, but I'll think about it.
> Well, for one thing, I haven't seen much Si from you. Most INFPs I've met have shown considerable Si in some way. I do see some Te from you. *Unless it's just because I see Hermione by your posts and read them in a Te-ish way. * But no, I think I do see Te in what you write. Though I don't seem to have examples or anything useful to say. I know you said you didn't want hunches, but it's what I've got :/


To note, in some of my threads it is given that I do actually have a pretty good amount of Si. Although, it's really up for you to decide. I feel as if my Pi isn't inferior, though.


----------



## Dangerose

shinynotshiny said:


> Can you describe how you see Si in INFPs?


Ok, like, my INFP friend dragged me out to this field in the middle of the countryside because she'd found it, it was beautiful, meaningful, our characters could do battle there, whatever...it was really this amazing field, and her appreciation of it was very Si. 
She is very nostalgic, she will commonly have objects, songs, etc. that really mean something to her. She is often concentrated on finding the perfect experience of something, wanting to make the outside world individual and meaningful.

And some other ways, I'm not sure. I don't recall you using Si clearly, except describing pictures...but a picture has to go through _some_ sensory filter, doesn't it? Where do you see yourself using Si? Obviously, it's an introverted function, so it might not show through so much.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

I'm pretty sure @TelepathicGoose has to use some Si, or Pi, or whatever. She's in the IB Program, and it sounds like she's not struggling. From what I read earlier, she also seems able to accomplish this because she is able to compartmentalize what she needs to do, scheduling and such. 

Is that correct? Forgive me if it's not. That is from another thread, but I think it's relevant just as a plain fact about you. The ENFP I know did not organize. He just slacked off and found ways to not do his work and still succeed, lol.

Edit: to make that even more complete - my INTP friend - tert Si - graduated 1st in our class of 500. He had a rigorous schedule. He was always ahead on his assignments. He's in college now, and he does his homework as soon as he gets out of class just to get it over with. He's still got some funky Ne going on - you should get into a conversation with him about theoretical physics sometime, or his theories on why Disney World does this or that - but there's some Si there that really helps him stay in control, which propels him to do what he needs to do in order to do the things that he wants to do.


----------



## Dangerose

That might well be true. I thought perhaps Te's efficiency and organization might be to blame)


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Oswin said:


> That might well be true. I thought perhaps Te's efficiency and organization might be to blame)


That could be it? I'm definitely the procrascination queen, but I've definitely got some secondary Pi. Maybe it is just a Te thing. Hmm. But, as I said, my INTP friend was more inclined to be organized than my ENFP friend. And like, my ISFJ friend is the most organized person I know - she procrastinates worse than even me, which really annoys her ISTJ best friend, but she's undoubtedly very organized.


----------



## Jinsei

Does any of the following resonate with you @TelepathicGoose? Or at least how you feel you would naturally be absent any social anxiety?

ENFPs are warm, enthusiastic people, typically *very bright and full of potential*. They live in the *world of possibilities, and can become very passionate and excited about things*. Their enthusiasm lends them the ability to inspire and motivate others, more so than we see in other types. They can talk their way in or out of anything. They love life, seeing it as a special gift, and strive to make the most out of it.

ENFPs have an unusually broad range of skills and talents. They are good at most things which interest them. Project-oriented, they may go through several different careers during their lifetime. To onlookers, the ENFP may seem directionless and without purpose, but ENFPs are actually quite consistent, in that they have a *strong sense of values which they live with throughout their lives. Everything that they do must be in line with their values*. An ENFP needs to feel that they are *living their lives as their true Self, walking in step with what they believe is right*. They *see meaning in everything*, and are on a continuous quest to *adapt their lives and values to achieve inner peace*. They're constantly aware and somewhat fearful of losing touch with themselves. Since emotional excitement is usually an important part of the ENFP's life, and because they are focused on keeping "centered", the ENFP is usually an *intense individual, with highly evolved values.*

An ENFP *needs to focus on following through with their projects*. This can be a problem area for some of these individuals. Unlike other Extraverted types, *ENFPs need time alone to center themselves*, and make sure they are moving in a direction which is in sync with their values. ENFPs who remain centered will usually be quite successful at their endeavors. Others may fall into the habit of dropping a project when they become excited about a new possibility, and thus they never achieve the great accomplishments which they are capable of achieving.

Most ENFPs have great people skills. They are *genuinely warm and interested in people, and place great importance on their inter-personal relationships*. ENFPs almost always *have a strong need to be liked*. Sometimes, especially at a younger age, an ENFP will tend to be "gushy" and insincere, and generally "overdo" in an effort to win acceptance. However, once an ENFP has learned to balance their *need to be true to themselves with their need for acceptance*, they excel at bringing out the best in others, and are typically well-liked. They have an *exceptional ability to intuitively understand a person after a very short period of time*, and use their intuition and flexibility to relate to others on their own level.

Because ENFPs live in the world of exciting possibilities, the *details of everyday life are seen as trivial drudgery*. They place no importance on detailed, maintenance-type tasks, and will frequently remain oblivous to these types of concerns. *When they do have to perform these tasks, they do not enjoy themselves*._ (go clean your room)_ This is a challenging area of life for most ENFPs, and can be frustrating for ENFP's family members.

An ENFP who has "gone wrong" may be quite manipulative - and very good it. The gift of gab which they are blessed with makes it naturally easy for them to get what they want. Most ENFPs will not abuse their abilities, because that would not jive with their value systems.

ENFPs sometimes make serious errors in judgment. They have an *amazing ability to intuitively perceive the truth about a person or situation*, but when they apply judgment to their perception, they may jump to the wrong conclusions.

ENFPs who have not learned to follow through may have a difficult time remaining happy in marital relationships. Always seeing the possibilities of what could be, they may become bored with what actually is. The strong sense of values will keep many ENFPs dedicated to their relationships. However, ENFPs like a little excitement in their lives, and are best matched with individuals who are comfortable with change and new experiences.

Having an ENFP parent can be a fun-filled experience, but may be stressful at times for children with strong Sensing or Judging tendancies. Such children may see the ENFP parent as inconsistent and difficult to understand, as the children are pulled along in the whirlwind life of the ENFP. Sometimes the ENFP will want to be their child's best friend, and at other times they will play the parental authoritarian. But ENFPs are always consistent in their value systems, which they will impress on their children above all else, along with a basic joy of living.

ENFPs are basically happy people. They may *become unhappy when they are confined to strict schedules or mundane tasks.* _(ie: school)_ Consequently, ENFPs work best in situations where they have a lot of flexibility, and where they can work with people and ideas. Many go into business for themselves. They have the ability to be quite productive with little supervision, as long as they are excited about what they're doing.

Because they are so alert and sensitive, constantly scanning their environments, ENFPs often suffer from muscle tension. They have a strong need to be independent, and *resist being controlled or labelled*. They need to maintain control over themselves, but they do not believe in controlling others. Their dislike of dependence and suppression extends to others as well as to themselves.

ENFPs are charming, ingenuous, risk-taking, sensitive, people-oriented individuals with capabilities ranging across a broad spectrum. They have many gifts which they will use to fulfill themselves and those near them, if they are able to remain centered and master the ability of following through.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Also @TelepathicGoose if you ever want to message me about this - might be too personal to post publicly - we could compare my anxiety to yours or something? I've been diagnosed with GAD, so I experience a lot of social anxiety and anxiety in general (apparently - I mean part of it is I don't feel it, but whatever) and I could compare my experiences with it and your experiences with it, if you think that could help. I know Fe makes my social anxiety very different from how it is usually, and my Ni anxiety is waaaay different from how Si anxiety works. 

Don't feel pressured, of course. Just if you're wondering how that factors into type, I could help as best I could with that.


----------



## Jinsei

alittlebear said:


> The ENFP I know did not organize. He just slacked off and found ways to not do his work and still succeed, lol.


While there is common and typical behavior, there is still much diversity among individual types. He probably slacked off because he found no interest in those things... the level of interest is a large motivating or demotivating factor for an ENFP. And avoidant behavior is fairly typical for a person who doesn't place value on a good work ethic or sense of duty. However ENFP's still have a very deep sense of personal values and I doubt an ENFP who did place value on such things would act in such a manner with things they find uninteresting. In my opinion something like maintaining work ethic and organization dispite lack of interest would be a sign of a bit more mature and well rounded ENFP. It seems like the majority see Fi/Te in her over Ti/Fe. I'm not very inclinded to lean towards primary T or F either way... curious as to how she feels about the general descriptions vs the one for INFP


----------



## Immolate

alittlebear said:


> I'm pretty sure @_TelepathicGoose_ has to use some Si, or Pi, or whatever. She's in the IB Program, and it sounds like she's not struggling. From what I read earlier, she also seems able to accomplish this because she is able to compartmentalize what she needs to do, scheduling and such.


I don't think we should base someone's type on how organized or disorganized they are, or how capable or incapable. Like @Jinsei said, we need to acknowledge diversity within each type. This sort of thing makes me uncomfortable because it implies that someone with or without a certain function _has _to act a specific way. I'm more inclined to believe Te is responsible for her organization.


----------



## Blue Soul

shinynotshiny said:


> I don't think we should base someone's type on how organized or disorganized they are, or how capable or incapable. Like @Jinsei said, we need to acknowledge diversity within each type. This sort of thing makes me uncomfortable because it implies that someone with or without a certain function _has _to act a specific way. I'm more inclined to believe Te is responsible for her organization.


Yeah, why haven't I taken over the world yet?


----------



## Pressed Flowers

@shinynotshiny and @Jinsei oh sorry, you guys are right. I just thought. That her organization showed at,ringer Si to me, but you guys are right that 1. It could actually show stronger Te, and 2. Everyone is different.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Jinsei said:


> Looks like it. And like I said... having the ideas and interests you try to talk about devalued probably has a significant effect on extroversion. For ENFPs their interests are one of their biggest driving forces... and so much of it springs from Ne. ENFPs crave being able to express these things. From some of the experiences you have shared it seems you have learned that isn't safe. I think that desire is still there... just repressed.


Yes.

Also, I was reading a bit about the story settings that differ between ENFP and INFP authors.

INFPs tend more to focus more on smaller settings, focusing on the details of one person, and expressing their inner most values through this (A result of Fi and Si in conjunction.)

ENFPs want to express themselves and their ideas as well, however due to dom Ne wanting to serve every possibility, ENFPs tend to write bigger-setting stories with quite a lot going on. A good example would be something like Star Wars.

This is not always the case, of course. But it seems quite constant for the most part. 

I relate to the ENFP one much more. The book I am writing is, for lack of a better word, a giant space-fantasy adventure where humanoid creatures discover the meaning of life, and learn how to take on the future, as well as defeating a bunch of evil hedonists and whatnot. My story is rather...grand and there are about a trillion subplots and things going on.

I also do not relate to the INFPs much at all, and since I'm definitely an NFP, it has to be ENFP.

I guess I'm going to settle on a socially reserved ENFP then. Since I'm not an Fi-dom, and I've always felt more like a perceiving dominant. Didn't you agree with this initially? Anyway, thank you all for typing me, it was a big help and I'm happy I figured it out.


----------



## Immolate




----------



## Pressed Flowers

TelepathicGoose said:


> I still am having trouble thinking of myself as an extroverted type. Although I don't honestly believe I'm an Ni-dom...but then again, I still don't see myself as an extrovert. I guess I am...though.


Edited to make this like literally my exact thought when I was first told I was an ENFJ.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

alittlebear said:


> Edited to make this like literally my exact thought when I was first told I was an ENFJ.


Ah, well I've decided I am in fact an ENFP, just a bit reserved and shy. I know introverts significantly less shy than me. I'm sure as I get older I'll develop better social skills.

I can completely relate to what you're saying. 

It may take me a while to get used to my type, but I'll do it.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

shinynotshiny said:


>


----------



## Immolate

TelepathicGoose said:


>


Oh my goodness, why have I never seen this.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

shinynotshiny said:


> Oh my goodness, why have I never seen this.


I don't know, I just found it randomly on the internet...:th_wink:


----------



## Jinsei

TelepathicGoose said:


>


Wow lol... this is just... wow :laughing:

And I must say... the rest of this has been quite the adventure!


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Jinsei said:


> Wow lol... this is just... wow :laughing:
> 
> And I must say... the rest of this has been quite the adventure!


Has it? I would have _never_ noticed.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

OH MY GOSH can I share a HP thing with you guys


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

alittlebear said:


> OH MY GOSH can I share a HP thing with you guys


_Yes_, please.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

It's like. My favorite thing. I discovered it a long time ago and maybe you've seen it, but..... idk. Idk it's my favorite thing in the universe, like 

Brb


----------



## Pressed Flowers

This is a perfect video. It... like it came out right before the last movie was released. It was so relevant when I watched it, right before the movie came out. Maybe it's not as relevant now, but... idk, you guys might still get a kick out of it. I'm sure you've seen the movies.

Oh, and my favorite part is at the end, so watch even after the song is over.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

alittlebear said:


> This is a perfect video. It... like it came out right before the last movie was released. It was so relevant when I watched it, right before the movie came out. Maybe it's not as relevant now, but... idk, you guys might still get a kick out of it. I'm sure you've seen the movies.


That is...amazing.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

@Oswin,

is your typing thread still up and running?


----------



## Dangerose

TelepathicGoose said:


> @Oswin,
> 
> is your typing thread still up and running?


http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/511922-who-am-i-24601-a.html It's here...I've pretty much decided on ESFJ but I am super open to hearing doubts about it since Dominant Fe still seems off to me.
And not to self-promote or anything lol but I just made a typing thread in the Socionics forum: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ls-want-skim-through-give-their-thoughts.html

P.S. Congratulations on finding your type at last ))


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Oswin said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/511922-who-am-i-24601-a.html It's here...I've pretty much decided on ESFJ but I am super open to hearing doubts about it since Dominant Fe still seems off to me.
> And not to self-promote or anything lol but I just made a typing thread in the Socionics forum: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ls-want-skim-through-give-their-thoughts.html
> 
> P.S. Congratulations on finding your type at last ))


Thank you! It was a struggle but I'm glad I figured it out.

I definitely see you more as an ESFJ than an INFP. You give off the vibe of a creative, untraditional ESFJ type. I would probably stick to it then. Even if you're not sure on Fe, if you were an Fi dominant, you'd probably be more aware of your values, etc. You seem more Fe to me.

Ah, I'll check that thread out now. ^^


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Ooh, @Oswin, I hope they figure you out in the Socionics forum. I know I had a lovely typing experience there.  

But in all honesty, we should go attack Oswin's topics now. She has been so patient, and has kept trying to find her type... but she never gets the attention, which I just don't understand. I can't do much except tell her she's Fe Fe Fe, but I think that you lot could help a bit with figuring her out. 

(If she wants it. I know that you've sort of settled on ESFJ again, which I approve of, but if you have questions they should be answered :/)


----------



## Dangerose

@alittlebear , @TelepathicGoose , you guys are great; thank you for thinking of me: you two have both helped me a good deal as well )) <3


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Oswin said:


> @alittlebear , @TelepathicGoose , you guys are great; thank you for thinking of me: you two have both helped me a good deal as well )) <3


Well you're extremely sweet, who wouldn't want to help you!


----------



## WaffleSingSong

ENFP? No wonder you find my kind adorable. Every ENFP that I know wants to barf rainbows all over my brain, and the girls all crush on me.

I know I'm a tad late to the party, but...


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Okay, here's the video I mentioned about The Hobbit. It's incredibly cheesy, but I don't know. I enjoyed it.


----------



## SiFan

TelepathicGoose said:


> Now, for a few things.
> 
> - My therapist believes I use Ni. So do many of friends on another forum. This is not 100% decided, however is strongly believed through evidence from other places.
> 
> -I am refusing _all_ ST and NT types, and I severely doubt SF. Not because of biases, but because I know for a fact that I am an intuitive, this is actually something that I learned previous to learning about MBTI. It is was a personality study I took as a kid, which said I was an "especially abstract" thinker, or something of the sort. It basically means the same thing.


_edit: Wow, this posting is a lot later in the thread than I expected. Guess I'll leave it here anyway._

No need for a long analysis. Obviously, you are an introvert intuitive, almost certainly leading with Ni. Sticking to your rules (with one exception) that makes you INFJ or INTJ. There are just no other reasonable choices.

From your descriptions and approach, INTJ _may_ be your best fit; but, that's not settled. If INFJ seems closer to you, then, be an INFJ.


references


----------



## Immolate

SiFan said:


> _edit: Wow, this posting is a lot later in the thread than I expected. Guess I'll leave it here anyway._
> 
> No need for a long analysis. Obviously, you are an introvert intuitive, almost certainly leading with Ni. Sticking to your rules (with one exception) that makes you INFJ or INTJ. There are just no other reasonable choices.
> 
> From your descriptions and approach, INTJ _may_ be your best fit; but, that's not settled. If INFJ seems closer to you, then, be an INFJ.
> 
> 
> references



We decided on INTJ in a previous thread but she said it didnt fit.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

This conversation makes me feel like we're in a hat shop. I can't recall ever being in a hat shop, but I imagine one would be like this thread... trying on different hats until the customer finally buys one... 

Poor Telly though :/ For some reason it's so difficult with her. Everyone seems to have a different theory. Gah.


----------



## Jinsei

alittlebear said:


> This conversation makes me feel like we're in a hat shop. I can't recall ever being in a hat shop, but I imagine one would be like this thread... trying on different hats until the customer finally buys one...
> 
> Poor Telly though :/ For some reason it's so difficult with her. Everyone seems to have a different theory. Gah.


I agree... I feel bad for TellyGoo having to sort through so many different opinions...
...and the party is over anyway @SiFan... it has been unanimously decided after multiple threads and over 100 pages of discussion and debate. She's ENFP. Period. The end.


----------



## Jinsei

SiFan said:


> _edit: Wow, this posting is a lot later in the thread than I expected. Guess I'll leave it here anyway._
> 
> *No need for a long analysis. Obviously, you are an introvert intuitive*, almost certainly leading with Ni. Sticking to your rules (with one exception) that makes you INFJ or INTJ. There are just no other reasonable choices.
> 
> From your descriptions and approach, INTJ _may_ be your best fit; but, that's not settled. If INFJ seems closer to you, then, be an INFJ.


However, if you want to feed your Ni so it can jump to a more informed hunch I would start at the beginning of this thread:

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/507490-type-me-i-will-steal-your-soul.html
...
... and when you are done you can read this one:

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...4-finding-my-personality-type-mind-vomit.html
...
... and then go back and read this entire thread, not just the OP and tell us what you think. :tongue:

Sorry for being a sarcastic SOB but that bold comment set me off just a bit...


----------



## Immolate

@Jinsei

Good response


----------



## Jinsei

shinynotshiny said:


> @Jinsei
> 
> Good response


:kitteh: :wink:


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

SiFan said:


> _edit: Wow, this posting is a lot later in the thread than I expected. Guess I'll leave it here anyway._
> 
> No need for a long analysis. Obviously, you are an introvert intuitive, almost certainly leading with Ni. Sticking to your rules (with one exception) that makes you INFJ or INTJ. There are just no other reasonable choices.
> 
> From your descriptions and approach, INTJ _may_ be your best fit; but, that's not settled. If INFJ seems closer to you, then, be an INFJ.
> 
> 
> references


I hate to be rude, but we already sort of decided on ENFP. _*Please *_don't make me go back again, any possibilities brought up will make me rethink it all again...


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

WaffleSingSong said:


> ENFP? No wonder you find my kind adorable. Every ENFP that I know wants to barf rainbows all over my brain, and the girls all crush on me.
> 
> I know I'm a tad late to the party, but...


I do not barf rainbows. I only barf magical space dust.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

@Jinsei @Oswin @alittlebear @shinynotshiny @Blue Soul

The cognitive functions add up but I still do not feel like an extrovert :|


----------



## Immolate

.............................................


----------



## Immolate

No. 




From this point forward you look inside yourself and figure it out on your own.


----------



## Dangerose

Every time you ask us about your type, I feel a little more like you're an extrovert, though...I think at this point an introvert would have made the decision for herself)
You really can be a cognitive extrovert and a social introvert. Don't forget that in ENFPs, the extroverted thing is...ideas. You don't need other people around you to look around for ideas or even express them. 
That said, you could be INFP (or something else). You'll have to judge for yourself, though; not knowing you in real life, I think it would be impossible for us to truly know (at least for me).
All I can say is that you seem to be an ENFP based on your writing style and what you've shown us here.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

shinynotshiny said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From this point forward you look inside yourself and figure it out on your own.


...
_but I can't figure it out._


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Oswin said:


> Every time you ask us about your type, I feel a little more like you're an extrovert, though...I think at this point an introvert would have made the decision for herself)
> You really can be a cognitive extrovert and a social introvert. Don't forget that in ENFPs, the extroverted thing is...ideas. You don't need other people around you to look around for ideas or even express them.
> That said, you could be INFP (or something else). You'll have to judge for yourself, though; not knowing you in real life, I think it would be impossible for us to truly know (at least for me).
> All I can say is that you seem to be an ENFP based on your writing style and what you've shown us here.


I guess. I tend to spend a lot of time alone, but I like exploring on my own. In essence, I like to explore ideas on my own, if that makes any sense.

Could you elaborate on what about my writing style appears ENFP? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Immolate

TelepathicGoose said:


> ...
> _but I can't figure it out._


PATIENCE.

You can't know yourself at 15.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

shinynotshiny said:


> PATIENCE.
> 
> You can't know yourself at 15.


The one thing I lack the most: patience. It's probably the Te in me, I hate waiting for my answers. :|


----------



## Immolate

TelepathicGoose said:


> The one thing I lack the most: patience. It's probably the Te in me, I hate waiting for my answers. :|


Bullshit. Not Te :|


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

shinynotshiny said:


> Bullshit. Not Te :|


Fine. Uh, I'll blame it on...that wall over there. Yes, that wall caused my impatience, of course.


----------



## Dangerose

TelepathicGoose said:


> I guess. I tend to spend a lot of time alone, but I like exploring on my own. In essence, I like to explore ideas on my own, if that makes any sense.
> 
> Could you elaborate on what about my writing style appears ENFP? I would greatly appreciate it.


I wish I could but...it's just the overall vibe you give off. 
There's something direct and sharp about your writing style that I believe speaks to not-inferior Te.
I could be wrong though. You could be INFP. It seems plausible; I think it's the first thing I thought.
Sorry ( Unless someone if going to sweep in with typing magic and figure it out, I think you'll have to work it out for yourself :/


----------



## Immolate

TelepathicGoose said:


> Fine. Uh, I'll blame it on...that wall over there. Yes, that wall caused my impatience, of course.


Staring at a wall would be more productive than discussing your type all over again.


----------



## Dangerose

(but for the record, I think ENFP has shown itself to be a perfect fit)


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Oswin said:


> I wish I could but...it's just the overall vibe you give off.
> There's something direct and sharp about your writing style that I believe speaks to not-inferior Te.
> I could be wrong though. You could be INFP. It seems plausible; I think it's the first thing I thought.
> Sorry ( Unless someone if going to sweep in with typing magic and figure it out, I think you'll have to work it out for yourself :/


I think why I picked ENFP over INFP is because I feel as if I'm an intuiting dominant, I always have. While I do have strong Fi, I do believe I use my intuition, ideas, and hunches to get me through life. I honestly do not feel like a judging dominant. I read something about how Fi-dominants need to live their life completely according to their values...and I didn't see that in myself enough. Also, I do feel as if my Te is stronger than my Si, I don't see Si in me much at all, which is often an indication of an inferior function. The only function I think I have less of than Si is probably Se, I cannot seem to manifest Se in any way at all.

It's just odd because some ENFPs really are very social people. I tend to go back and forth, needing both social interaction and alone time to be happy. Mainly the stereotype that ENFPs have very high energy and always are talking is a bit off-putting. I have the ENFP curiosity and drive for knowing things and ideas, but I'm a bit calmer. Then again, INFP doesn't seem to fit well either. There's something about them that seems so...well, I hate to be brutally honest, but I've noticed Fi dominants tend to dwell such a great amount in their emotions and tend to be easily depressed. My INFP friend is very much like this. I tend to attempt to distract myself from my emotions more, and try to fun or interesting things to get my mind off of it. Does this sound like ENFP?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Oswin said:


> (but for the record, I think ENFP has shown itself to be a perfect fit)


Function wise, it has. It _does_ fit my overall nature, as an incessantly curious and imaginative little girl who loves knowing everything.


----------



## Immolate

TelepathicGoose said:


> I think why I picked ENFP over INFP is because I feel as if I'm an intuiting dominant, I always have. While I do have strong Fi, I do believe I use my intuition, ideas, and hunches to get me through life. I honestly do not feel like a judging dominant. Also, I do feel as if my Te is stronger than my Si, I don't see Si in me much at all, which is often an indication of an inferior function. The only function I think I have less of than Si is probably Se, I cannot seem to manifest Se in any way at all.
> 
> It's just odd because some ENFPs really are very social people. I tend to go back and forth, needing both social interaction and alone time to be happy. Mainly the stereotype that ENFPs have very high energy and always are talking is a bit off-putting. I have the ENFP curiosity and drive for knowing things and ideas, but I'm a bit calmer. Then again, INFP doesn't seem to fit well either. There's something about them that seems so...well, I hate to be brutally honest, but I've noticed Fi dominants tend to dwell such a great amount in their emotions and tend to be easily depressed. My INFP friend is very much like this. I tend to attempt to distract myself from my emotions more, and try to fun or interesting things to get my mind off of it. Does this sound like ENFP?


You wanted INFJ but we saw Fi, and you agreed with Fi. Therefore, no INFJ.

We settled on INTJ, which accounts for your low Se, developed Te, and dominant intuition. But you said no. Therefore, no INTJ.

INFP. No.

ENFP. No.

:|


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

shinynotshiny said:


> Staring at a wall would be more productive than discussing your type all over again.


Fine. Well, my wall is pretty interesting. I put a bunch of pictures of symbols and shapes onto it, including an illuminati sign (because, why not?) It's also light purple and appears like a cloud of purple smoke. My room is a mess of fantasy princess and weird science-y things.

Okay, I got on a random tangent again, it appears my attention span is horrifyingly bad.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

shinynotshiny said:


> You wanted INFJ but we saw Fi, and you agreed with Fi. Therefore, no INFJ.
> 
> We settled on INTJ, which accounts for your low Se, developed Te, and dominant intuition. But you said no. Therefore, no INTJ.
> 
> INFP. No.
> 
> ENFP. No.
> 
> :|


What if I'm nothing? What if I'm an IENSFTJP?


----------



## Immolate

TelepathicGoose said:


> What if I'm nothing? What if I'm an IENSFTJP?


Is that really so bad?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

shinynotshiny said:


> Is that really so bad?


:shocked:
Affirmative. 


(I realize it is immature of me to be so impatient, but I _have_ been trying to figure my type out for a year, so give me a break.)


----------



## Immolate

TelepathicGoose said:


> :shocked::shocked::shocked:


Do you _*really *_need to label yourself?


----------



## Immolate

TelepathicGoose said:


> :shocked:
> Affirmative.
> 
> 
> (I realize it is immature of me to be so impatient, but I _have_ been trying to figure my type out for a year, so give me a break.)


Goose. People try to understand themselves FOR YEARS.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

shinynotshiny said:


> Goose. People try to understand themselves FOR YEARS.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

shinynotshiny said:


> Do you _*really *_need to label yourself?


I-I j-just wanted to know.


----------



## Immolate

TelepathicGoose said:


>


It's an ongoing process. You'll be an old woman and still grow as a person and discover new things about yourself. You can't know yourself at 15. 





I'm so glad I'm not a teenager anymore :|


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

shinynotshiny said:


> It's an ongoing process. You'll be an old woman and still grow as a person and discover new things about yourself. You can't know yourself at 15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I'm not a teenager anymore :|


Fine, fine. I'll just stick with ENFP right now, since it fits the best at least right now. 

Aha, I hate being a teenager. I wish I was an adult sometimes, but then I remember that I should not wish my childhood away, because I'll regret it 20 years down the road. :|


----------



## Immolate

TelepathicGoose said:


> Fine, fine. I'll just stick with ENFP right now, since it fits the best at least right now.
> 
> Aha, I hate being a teenager. I wish I was an adult sometimes, but then I remember that I should not wish my childhood away, because I'll regret it 20 years down the road. :|


I personally never want to relive my teenage years. Thank goodness for adulthood.


----------



## Dangerose

TelepathicGoose said:


> I tend to attempt to distract myself from my emotions more, and try to fun or interesting things to get my mind off of it. Does this sound like ENFP?


Yes.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

@Jinsei @shinynotshiny @Halcyon [MENTION=230426]

I was reading a bit about how Ne extroversion works. It's as you said, focuses on the outer world for ideas. Here's a problem, which I devised has arisen: While I _do_ look at the outer world for ideas, I spend quite a lot of time in my inner world and imagination as well, actually _more_ so. This is confusing.

Honestly, the only thing I'm 100% certain on is the Fi/Te axis, I'd say that's definitely correct.


----------



## Halcyon

TelepathicGoose said:


> @_Jinsei_ @_shinynotshiny_ @_Halcyon_
> 
> I was reading a bit about how Ne extroversion works. It's as you said, focuses on the outer world for ideas. Here's a problem, which I devised has arisen: While I _do_ look at the outer world for ideas, I spend quite a lot of time in my inner world and imagination as well, actually _more_ so. This is confusing.


Ne types can have an extremely rich inner world too. One doesn't really exclude the other. And remember, Ne wouldn't be your only function. Fi can explain the focus on your internal world. Not everything has to be explained by Ne, even if it is your dominant function.


----------



## Jinsei

TelepathicGoose said:


> I was reading a bit about how Ne extroversion works. It's as you said, focuses on the outer world for ideas. Here's a problem, which I devised has arisen: While I _do_ look at the outer world for ideas, I spend quite a lot of time in my inner world and imagination as well, actually _more_ so. This is confusing.
> 
> Honestly, the only thing I'm 100% certain on is the Fi/Te axis, I'd say that's definitely correct.


Any dominant function is going to show signs of both the introverted and extroverted aspects of it. This shows up when people take the cognitive functions tests and both Ni and Ne end up close in strength as well as both being significantly stronger than both Se and Si. Check out the below youtube clip. I love his diagrams of the cognitive functions because it still shows an element of each function carying over into the opposing side whether introverted or extroverted. Those are our shadow functions and they still exist... just not to the extent and strength of the non-shadow function. For example in the case of an Ne dom... their primary shadow function (Ni) could still be greater in strength than their inferior (Si) just because of the simple fact that their N is so darn strong.

Here is another analogy... assume the sun is your primary N and the earth is your inferior S... now assume that 3/4 of the sun is dedicated to the Ne side of things... and only 1/4 is dedicated to Ni. Now assume the same is true for S as far as the earth is concerned. 3/4 dedicated to Si and only 1/4 dedicated to Se... That 1/4 chunk of the sun is still going to be significantly greater than the 3/4 chunk of the earth.


----------



## Jinsei

Halcyon said:


> Ne types can have an extremely rich inner world too. One doesn't really exclude the other. And remember, Ne wouldn't be your only function. Fi can explain the focus on your internal world. Not everything has to be explained by Ne, even if it is your dominant function.


Absolutely... and @TelepathicGoose... if you feel you spend more time inside yourself I see two possible explainations for this.

1- Social anxiety / personal experience teaching you that it is safer there
2- Primary Fi and Auxiliary Ne... which would imply that you are infact an INFP.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Jinsei said:


> Absolutely... and @TelepathicGoose... if you feel you spend more time inside yourself I see two possible explainations for this.
> 
> 1- Social anxiety / personal experience teaching you that it is safer there
> 2- Primary Fi and Auxiliary Ne... which would imply that you are infact an INFP.


Yes, but then again, I certainly do not relate to any of the INFPs on this website, or fit in with the one I've known.


----------



## Halcyon

TelepathicGoose said:


> Yes, but then again, I certainly do not relate to any of the INFPs on this website, or fit in with the one I've known.


If you are a 5w4 as you say, that's to be expected. INFP 5w4 is a bit of an unusual combination. roud:


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Halcyon said:


> If you are a 5w4 as you say, that's to be expected. INFP 5w4 is a bit of an unusual combination. roud:


I'm actually not even sure about NFP after all. This may be a bit off-putting to say, but I've been interacting with some on this website, and they're all _so_ immersed in the self-expression and not following the crowd. While I respect this, I don't see it as a necessity, necessarily. I'm not sure if this is due to my enneagram or what. What does this mean?


----------



## Halcyon

TelepathicGoose said:


> I'm actually not even sure about NFP after all. This may be a bit off-putting to say, but I've been interacting with some on this website, and they're all _so_ immersed in the self-expression and not following the crowd. While I respect this, I don't see it as a necessity, necessarily. I'm not sure if this is due to my enneagram or what. What does this mean?


IDK. 

I usually would have a pretty good idea of someone's type by now but I just can't pin you down, sorry..... I'm not the most knowledgeable person as far as typing goes though and I've been away from it for a while so maybe someone that's more well versed can help more than I can? I think @_Jinsei_ is quite knowledgeable regarding this stuff and he seems to be set on xNFP for you so that has to mean something, right?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Halcyon said:


> IDK.
> 
> I usually would have a pretty good idea of someone's type by now but I just can't pin you down, sorry..... I'm not the most knowledgeable person as far as typing goes though and I've been away from it for a while so maybe someone that's more well versed can help more than I can? I think @_Jinsei_ is quite knowledgeable regarding this stuff and he seems to be set on xNFP for you so that has to mean something, right?


It's okay, I'm just confusing because I'm young and have a lot of different sides to me. So it's rather difficult for me to even know myself. :|


----------



## Halcyon

TelepathicGoose said:


> It's okay, I'm just confusing because I'm young and have a lot of different sides to me. So it's rather difficult for me to even know myself. :|


*pats*


----------



## Jinsei

P


Halcyon said:


> IDK.
> 
> I usually would have a pretty good idea of someone's type by now but I just can't pin you down, sorry..... I'm not the most knowledgeable person as far as typing goes though and I've been away from it for a while so maybe someone that's more well versed can help more than I can? I think @_Jinsei_ is quite knowledgeable regarding this stuff and he seems to be set on xNFP for you so that has to mean something, right?


Thanks for the vote of confidence... the only reason I'm set on NFP at this point is we have been round and round and round on this lol. I fought for Fe/Ti initially because I really thought she seemed more like it than Fi/Te... initially I thought INFJ... then when we started to doubt the N/S axis we considered ENTP... but that didn't quite fit... then when multiple people saw Fi/Te instead of Fe/Ti... we went back to Ni/Se and went with INTJ. But that didn't quite fit either so we started considering INFP... which seemed to fit for a while but then not so much. Finally we landed on ENFP which the type description seemed to resonate more with her... but now after interacting with people on the forums... not so much.

So at this point @TelepathicGoose... not sure I would really try to analyze your functions anymore. They have been analyzed and talked to death. I think the best bet is to explore the type forums and figure out where you feel the most at home between, INFJ, INTJ, INFP, ENTP, ENFP... Forget about what functions everyone says they think you use and just go with intuitive instinct based on multiple interactions with various people in those types. Take your time with it... no need to rush to a decision. Try their various shoes on for size and figure out which one feels natural and right to you.


----------



## Jinsei

@Halcyon... random... but I absolutely love the quote in your signature by the way. So tiny... and blends in well... almost as if you are trying to whipser it.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

@Jinsei @Halcyon @shinynotshiny @alittlebear @Oswin @Blue Soul 
Okay, so I've decided to approach this a bit differently. Instead of going in circles, I decided to focus on learning about Ne-doms to see if it fit me. But, I was looking at some more facts about the Ne-dom from some videos by Michael Pierce and it only confused me further. I know this may seem like going in circles, but I feel like it might be a good idea to share some things in case it presents some new information.

I think a good option would be to focus on some of my little mental niches that I have, per se. In essence, little unique things that I've noticed about my brain that I tend to not see in people around me. I'm not sure if this will help, but considering that I appear practically impossible to type, _this may put me into more perspective._

-_First, I have a problem with details._ I may have explained this before, but not in depth. It's difficult to explain. But basically, it bothers me when a person, in essence, zooms in on a detail of something and only focuses on that one thing. Something about it bothers me, all I can think about is what is in the big picture, I want to know what is beyond the little detail things we can already see. All I want to focus on is everything and the big picture. An example of this would be when using PerC on mobile, I dislike the mobile version because it's too zoomed in, so I opt for the zoomed out version of the regular screen, despite how everything is so small. Something about it is much more pleasant to me. This also goes for subjects and learning. I like doing things with a broad spectrum that covers everything about that subject. 

-_I value objects often for the ideas, memories, thoughts, etc. they give me, not for the object itself _. An example would be music, music often gives me ideas for my stories. Instead of focusing on how pretty the music is, I tend to value the music based on what ideas it gives me. This goes the same for certain books, I use them as inspiration for my own.

-I have a knack of not caring about material objects enough, and caring too much about theoretical things. My mom gets annoyed because I tend to neglect taking care of my items, and everything is a dirty mess most of the time.

-I tend to obsess over the same person for months, even years, at a time.

-I act like an outgoing introvert. In essence, if I'm put into a social situation, I'll talk and be social. However, I often opt not to go out or see things outside of being forced to. An example would be the fact that I have a ton of school friends, but most I never see outside of school. Not sure if this is due to insecurity or not.

-In terms of mental disorders, I have compulsive OCD with items. In essence, I the "click the alarm 10 times." Also, I have, if you can't tell, mild compulsive lying disorder. I've been working on it a lot, and it's getting a lot better. It stems from insecurity and how I'd lie a lot in middle school to come off cooler than I actually am. I now accidentally lie about things unconsciously. I also have a bad habit of self-deception. Wee. 

-Don't know if this makes a difference, but I'm left handed.

-Sensory things are overly stimulating to me. Also, I'll very occasionally relive a memory of the past, and it's overly vivid and a little horrifying, per se. Anything to do with sensory in general, is for lack of a better word, extremely stimulating.

-I am very good at predicting the outcome of things, and the reactions/emotions of people. 

-I have an obsession with patterns, colors, shapes, and symbolism. Specifically, right now, triangles.

-Sometimes when I think for too long, my mind gets in this very odd, surreal state. Difficult to explain, but as I've said before, my perception of reality at times is odd.

-I have a habit of labeling people and mentally grouping them together in a certain way. Especially the labeling part, I admit, I label and jude people quite too much. Another thing I really want to work on.
I have no idea if this helps, but why not look at this and see what you can gain?


----------



## Jinsei

TelepathicGoose said:


> -_First, I have a problem with details._ I may have explained this before, but not in depth. It's difficult to explain. But basically, it bothers me when a person, in essence, zooms in on a detail of something and only focuses on that one thing. Something about it bothers me, all I can think about is what is in the big picture, I want to know what is beyond the little detail things we can already see. All I want to focus on is everything and the big picture. An example of this would be when using PerC on mobile, I dislike the mobile version because it's too zoomed in, so I opt for the zoomed out version of the regular screen, despite how everything is so small. Something about it is much more pleasant to me. This also goes for subjects and learning. I like doing things with a broad spectrum that covers everything about that subject.


Sounds like what you are explaining here is tunnel vision... you don't like it because it leads to narrowmindedness and missing other important details besides the specific one someone is honed in on? About right?



TelepathicGoose said:


> -_I value objects often for the ideas, memories, thoughts, etc. they give me, not for the object itself _. An example would be music, music often gives me ideas for my stories. Instead of focusing on how pretty the music is, I tend to value the music based on what ideas it gives me. This goes the same for certain books, I use them as inspiration for my own.


Sounds like this could be very Ne/Si... subjective sensory value feeding and inspiring your N side.



TelepathicGoose said:


> -I have a knack of not caring about material objects enough, and caring too much about theoretical things. My mom gets annoyed because I tend to neglect taking care of my items, and everything is a dirty mess most of the time.


I can relate to this... might be typical of strong N types in general



TelepathicGoose said:


> -I act like an outgoing introvert. In essence, if I'm put into a social situation, I'll talk and be social. However, I often opt not to go out or see things outside of being forced to. An example would be the fact that I have a ton of school friends, but most I never see outside of school. Not sure if this is due to insecurity or not.


You could be a shy extrovert or an outgoing introvert like you say... who knows lol.



TelepathicGoose said:


> -In terms of mental disorders, I have compulsive OCD with items. In essence, I the "click the alarm 10 times." Also, I have, if you can't tell, mild compulsive lying disorder. I've been working on it a lot, and it's getting a lot better. It stems from insecurity and how I'd lie a lot in middle school to come off cooler than I actually am. I now accidentally lie about things unconsciously. I also have a bad habit of self-deception. Wee.


WEE!! lol, and thank you for sharing. That is good info to keep in mind.



TelepathicGoose said:


> -Don't know if this makes a difference, but I'm left handed.


Only in the sense that right handed people live longer... sorry :tongue:



TelepathicGoose said:


> -Sensory things are overly stimulating to me. Also, I'll very occasionally relive a memory of the past, and it's overly vivid and a little horrifying, per se. Anything to do with sensory in general, is for lack of a better word, extremely stimulating.


Is this one specific memory or are you talking any vivid memory from the past? 



TelepathicGoose said:


> -I am very good at predicting the outcome of things, and the reactions/emotions of people.


Pretty typical of any strong N type I would say



TelepathicGoose said:


> -I have an obsession with patterns, colors, shapes, and symbolism. Specifically, right now, triangles.


Sounds like your subconscious is trying to tell you it wants to play Legend of Zelda...










TelepathicGoose said:


> -Sometimes when I think for too long, my mind gets in this very odd, surreal state. Difficult to explain, but as I've said before, my perception of reality at times is odd.


This caught my attention because I might be able to relate to this. Does it almost feel as if you have a sense of detaching yourself from your own consciousness... you are still living life, in your body, and going through the motions of whatever you doing... but your mind feels somehow detached from it or like it has expanded beyond it... maybe have this feeling like you are actually just dreaming even though you know you are awake... because it feels almost like you are outside yourself watching things... and maybe you even begin to wonder if all of reality is just a dream.

I've had this feeling quite often... especially growing up. Freaked me out sometimes... it's weird...


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Thanks for responding ^^


> Sounds like what you are explaining here is tunnel vision... you don't like it because it leads to narrowmindedness and missing other important details besides the specific one someone is honed in on? About right?


Yes, sort of. Mainly, I feel as if I just simply feel better looking at the whole. I tend to love whole things in general, whole people, whole systems. I find part of something empty, separate, and isolated, and whole things warm and happy.



> Is this one specific memory or are you talking any vivid memory from the past?


It's this one specific memory of this one day that was one of the best days of my life. I've only relived it once or twice, but it happened a couple times and it was quite odd how stimulating it was.



> Only in the sense that right handed people live longer... sorry


:shocked:
(But left handed people are more intelligent by average, so _there!_)



> Sounds like your subconscious is trying to tell you it wants to play Legend of Zelda...


Yes. Yes it does.



> This caught my attention because I might be able to relate to this. Does it almost feel as if you have a sense of detaching yourself from your own consciousness... you are still living life, in your body, and going through the motions of whatever you doing... but your mind feels somehow detached from it or like it has expanded beyond it... maybe have this feeling like you are actually just dreaming even though you know you are awake... and maybe even begin to wonder if all of reality is just a dream.
> 
> I've had this feeling quite often... especially growing up. Freaked me out sometimes... it's weird...


I think it's called an out-of-body experience. And yes, I've experience that a lot. Sometimes I'll even forget that I am who I am, and I feel like I'm looking at myself from another perspective, and it'll be like: "Oh, look, there's Melanie, sitting on her bed with her pajamas and her laptop!." I remember reading somewhere that people who are very self-aware have a higher chance of getting this.

Sometimes I also forget about my life, like you said, I feel as if it's all just a dream, all just somehow ceased to exist. 


All I know is that, if anything else, my personality could be labeled as _"Trippy Intuitive"_


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

@Jinsei, _Oh_, I think the reason I like whole things so much is because of my left-handedness. Left-handed people's brains tend to process whole to part, while right handed people's brains tend to process part to whole. Something to do with the fact that the brain hemispheres are reversed. 

In essence, to me, parts are unemotional and sad, wholes are warm and happy.


----------



## Jinsei

TelepathicGoose said:


> I think it's called an out-of-body experience. And yes, I've experience that a lot. Sometimes I'll even forget that I am who I am, and I feel like I'm looking at myself from another perspective, and it'll be like: "Oh, look, there's Melanie, sitting on her bed with her pajamas and her laptop!." I remember reading somewhere that people who are very self-aware have a higher chance of getting this.
> 
> Sometimes I also forget about my life, like you said, I feel as if it's all just a dream, all just somehow ceased to exist.
> 
> 
> All I know is that, if anything else, my personality could be labeled as _"Trippy N dominant."_


Yes that is a very "Trippy N dom" thing lol. Ever get very vivid dreams? Or even become lucid and realized you were dreaming... and could exercise conscious control over things? Once a dream I was having reset and started over from the beginning... and I obviously realized, "Hey, I'm dreaming"... so I gave myself superpowers. Super speed lol... on account of the vampires... I had to run away from them. Then I decided I really wanted to fly... so I did. Right about the time I was beginning to whip out some aerial kung fu on those vampires I started to wake up. I was like, "Noooo, wait! I'm winning and I want to dream some more!" Tried to hold on to it... but I couldn't lol.

I have also had some rather interesting and freaky experiences with sleep paralysis... ie: waking up from a dream when your body is still pumped full of the chemicals that paralyze you while you are dreaming so you don't flail about and act out your dreams... not very fun when your mind is awake but you can't seem to get your body to respond to it... at all.


----------



## Jinsei

TelepathicGoose said:


> @Jinsei, _Oh_, I think the reason I like whole things so much is because of my left-handedness. Left-handed people's brains tend to process whole to part, while right handed people's brains tend to process part to whole. Something to do with the fact that the brain hemispheres are reversed.
> 
> In essence, to me, parts are unemotional and sad, wholes are warm and happy.


Not sure how much that has to do with brain hemispheres or not... have't really researched it much. I'm right handed but left eye dominant... have a very slight bit of ambidextrousness but I think that may have been learned because I played drums in middle and high school. I relate a lot though to what you said about not getting so zeroed in on one detail... seeing the bigger picture. Can't stand when someone doesn't look at all the details and how they fit into the grand scheme of things...


----------



## Immolate

TelepathicGoose said:


> @_Jinsei_ @_Halcyon_ @_shinynotshiny_ @_alittlebear_ @_Oswin_ @_Blue Soul_
> Okay, so I've decided to approach this a bit differently. Instead of going in circles, I decided to focus on learning about Ne-doms to see if it fit me. But, I was looking at some more facts about the Ne-dom from some videos by Michael Pierce and it only confused me further. I know this may seem like going in circles, but I feel like it might be a good idea to share some things in case it presents some new information.
> 
> I think a good option would be to focus on some of my little mental niches that I have, per se. In essence, little unique things that I've noticed about my brain that I tend to not see in people around me. I'm not sure if this will help, but considering that I appear practically impossible to type, _this may put me into more perspective._


I don't know what to tell you anymore, Goose @[email protected]



TelepathicGoose said:


> -_First, I have a problem with details._ I may have explained this before, but not in depth. It's difficult to explain. But basically, it bothers me when a person, in essence, zooms in on a detail of something and only focuses on that one thing. Something about it bothers me, all I can think about is what is in the big picture, I want to know what is beyond the little detail things we can already see. All I want to focus on is everything and the big picture. An example of this would be when using PerC on mobile, I dislike the mobile version because it's too zoomed in, so I opt for the zoomed out version of the regular screen, despite how everything is so small. Something about it is much more pleasant to me. This also goes for subjects and learning. I like doing things with a broad spectrum that covers everything about that subject.


Ne. Maybe.



TelepathicGoose said:


> -_I value objects often for the ideas, memories, thoughts, etc. they give me, not for the object itself _. An example would be music, music often gives me ideas for my stories. Instead of focusing on how pretty the music is, I tend to value the music based on what ideas it gives me. This goes the same for certain books, I use them as inspiration for my own.


Si.



TelepathicGoose said:


> -I have a knack of not caring about material objects enough, and caring too much about theoretical things. My mom gets annoyed because I tend to neglect taking care of my items, and everything is a dirty mess most of the time.


Intuitive type.



TelepathicGoose said:


> -I tend to obsess over the same person for months, even years, at a time.


Oh, me too. Don't know what to tell you. Still don't know my type.



TelepathicGoose said:


> -I act like an outgoing introvert. In essence, if I'm put into a social situation, I'll talk and be social. However, I often opt not to go out or see things outside of being forced to. An example would be the fact that I have a ton of school friends, but most I never see outside of school. Not sure if this is due to insecurity or not.


I didn't have a ton of school friends. I agree you sound like a social introvert, or a shy extrovert. 



TelepathicGoose said:


> -In terms of mental disorders, I have compulsive OCD with items. In essence, I the "click the alarm 10 times." Also, I have, if you can't tell, mild compulsive lying disorder. I've been working on it a lot, and it's getting a lot better. It stems from insecurity and how I'd lie a lot in middle school to come off cooler than I actually am. I now accidentally lie about things unconsciously. I also have a bad habit of self-deception. Wee.


You mentioned a therapist, so I'm guessing this is how you're working on it 

I don't think we should relate this to type.



TelepathicGoose said:


> -Don't know if this makes a difference, but I'm left handed.


I'm not.



TelepathicGoose said:


> -Sensory things are overly stimulating to me. Also, I'll very occasionally relive a memory of the past, and it's overly vivid and a little horrifying, per se. Anything to do with sensory in general, is for lack of a better word, extremely stimulating.


Reliving a memory is associated with Si.



TelepathicGoose said:


> -I am very good at predicting the outcome of things, and the reactions/emotions of people.


Ne and Si can do that.



TelepathicGoose said:


> -I have an obsession with patterns, colors, shapes, and symbolism. Specifically, right now, triangles.


What @Jinsei said.



TelepathicGoose said:


> -Sometimes when I think for too long, my mind gets in this very odd, surreal state. Difficult to explain, but as I've said before, my perception of reality at times is odd.


I can relate.



TelepathicGoose said:


> -I have a habit of labeling people and mentally grouping them together in a certain way. Especially the labeling part, I admit, I label and jude people quite too much. Another thing I really want to work on.
> I have no idea if this helps, but why not look at this and see what you can gain?


Could be anything.

That is all.


----------



## Halcyon

Jinsei said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence... the only reason I'm set on NFP at this point is we have been round and round and round on this lol. I fought for Fe/Ti initially because I really thought she seemed more like it than Fi/Te... initially I thought INFJ... then when we started to doubt the N/S axis we considered ENTP... but that didn't quite fit... then when multiple people saw Fi/Te instead of Fe/Ti... we went back to Ni/Se and went with INTJ. But that didn't quite fit either so we started considering INFP... which seemed to fit for a while but then not so much. Finally we landed on ENFP which the type description seemed to resonate more with her... but now after interacting with people on the forums... not so much.


Oh. 



> So at this point @_TelepathicGoose_... not sure I would really try to analyze your functions anymore. They have been analyzed and talked to death. I think the best bet is to explore the type forums and figure out where you feel the most at home between, INFJ, INTJ, INFP, ENTP, ENFP... Forget about what functions everyone says they think you use and just go with intuitive instinct based on multiple interactions with various people in those types. Take your time with it... no need to rush to a decision. Try their various shoes on for size and figure out which one feels natural and right to you.


This may actually be the best thing to do, as often when you start interacting with your own type, you find that they just "get you" more than anyone else can. In addition to just chatting with people of the various types, you could try to speed up the process a bit by looking at some threads in each subforum and seeing if the issues/ideas/perspectives being shared resonate with you. In particular, looking at the "You know you're a ____ when....." threads that every type forum seems to have could be helpful. I know that when I read the INFJ version of that thread, I really was floored by how much like me they sounded. Hell, I could've written most of them myself..... So maybe something like that will happen to you? 



Jinsei said:


> @_Halcyon_... random... but I absolutely love the quote in your signature by the way. So tiny... and blends in well... almost as if you are trying to whipser it.


Oh, thank you! roud: I struggle a lot with depression and other thingsies so looking at that quote is really uplifting for me. \o/



TelepathicGoose said:


> @_Jinsei_ @_Halcyon_ @_shinynotshiny_ @_alittlebear_ @_Oswin_ @_Blue Soul_
> Okay, so I've decided to approach this a bit differently. Instead of going in circles, I decided to focus on learning about Ne-doms to see if it fit me. But, I was looking at some more facts about the Ne-dom from some videos by Michael Pierce and it only confused me further. I know this may seem like going in circles, but I feel like it might be a good idea to share some things in case it presents some new information.
> 
> I think a good option would be to focus on some of my little mental niches that I have, per se. In essence, little unique things that I've noticed about my brain that I tend to not see in people around me. I'm not sure if this will help, but considering that I appear practically impossible to type, _this may put me into more perspective._


Okay!



> -_First, I have a problem with details._ I may have explained this before, but not in depth. It's difficult to explain. But basically, it bothers me when a person, in essence, zooms in on a detail of something and only focuses on that one thing. Something about it bothers me, all I can think about is what is in the big picture, I want to know what is beyond the little detail things we can already see. All I want to focus on is everything and the big picture. An example of this would be when using PerC on mobile, I dislike the mobile version because it's too zoomed in, so I opt for the zoomed out version of the regular screen, despite how everything is so small. Something about it is much more pleasant to me. This also goes for subjects and learning. I like doing things with a broad spectrum that covers everything about that subject.


This all points toward an N type, and the last sentence might point to Ne over Ni.



> -_I value objects often for the ideas, memories, thoughts, etc. they give me, not for the object itself _. An example would be music, music often gives me ideas for my stories. Instead of focusing on how pretty the music is, I tend to value the music based on what ideas it gives me. This goes the same for certain books, I use them as inspiration for my own.


This looks like Ne, Si and maybe even a little Fi to me because you seem to value things based on what emotional response they give you as related to the memories connected to it (Si) and the ideas and inspiration you can draw from it (Ne).



> -I have a knack of not caring about material objects enough, and caring too much about theoretical things. My mom gets annoyed because I tend to neglect taking care of my items, and everything is a dirty mess most of the time.


I think this just points to N over S but more so, I think it might signal that your last instinct is SP, which I see is what you've typed yourself as so.



> -I tend to obsess over the same person for months, even years, at a time.


Can you expand on this? Is it because you find them fascinating/interesting? Or because you just can't seem to sever the emotional connection you once had with them?



> -I act like an outgoing introvert. In essence, if I'm put into a social situation, I'll talk and be social. However, I often opt not to go out or see things outside of being forced to. An example would be the fact that I have a ton of school friends, but most I never see outside of school. Not sure if this is due to insecurity or not.


IDK, this could be withdrawn extrovert, outgoing introvert.....



> -In terms of mental disorders, I have compulsive OCD with items. In essence, I the "click the alarm 10 times." Also, I have, if you can't tell, mild compulsive lying disorder. I've been working on it a lot, and it's getting a lot better. It stems from insecurity and how I'd lie a lot in middle school to come off cooler than I actually am. I now accidentally lie about things unconsciously. I also have a bad habit of self-deception. Wee.


I don't think this means anything as far as typing goes, but I hope things are going well for you now. roud: 



> -Don't know if this makes a difference, but I'm left handed.


It means you're the spawn of Satan. Sorry. :tongue:



> -Sensory things are overly stimulating to me. Also, I'll very occasionally relive a memory of the past, and it's overly vivid and a little horrifying, per se. Anything to do with sensory in general, is for lack of a better word, extremely stimulating.


Sounds like you might be an HSP (Highly Sensitive Person). I don't think that it means anything typology-wise though. This also has nothing to do with type, I'm just curious, but are the memories you seem to relive horrifying because the memories themselves are horrifying or because how accurately your mind is reproducing the memory is scary?



> -I am very good at predicting the outcome of things, and the reactions/emotions of people.


I was gonna say this might point to Ni/Fe (and wouldn't that be something haha) but now that I think on it, many ENFPs I know also have a knack for it too.



> -I have an obsession with patterns, colors, shapes, and symbolism. Specifically, right now, triangles.


:shocked:



> triangles


:shocked::shocked::shocked:



> _*triangles*_


Illuminati: confirmed. \o/



> -Sometimes when I think for too long, my mind gets in this very odd, surreal state. Difficult to explain, but as I've said before, my perception of reality at times is odd.


I relate to this. Not sure if it's because of type or just because we're all nuts. :crazy:



> -I have a habit of labeling people and mentally grouping them together in a certain way. Especially the labeling part, I admit, I label and jude people quite too much. Another thing I really want to work on.


I think this signals that your first judging function is introverted.



Jinsei said:


> This caught my attention because I might be able to relate to this. Does it almost feel as if you have a sense of detaching yourself from your own consciousness... you are still living life, in your body, and going through the motions of whatever you doing... but your mind feels somehow detached from it or like it has expanded beyond it... maybe have this feeling like you are actually just dreaming even though you know you are awake... because it feels almost like you are outside yourself watching things... and maybe you even begin to wonder if all of reality is just a dream.
> 
> I've had this feeling quite often... especially growing up. Freaked me out sometimes... it's weird...


I get it too, heh. I believe the technical term is depersonalization/derealization but yeah, it's freaky.



TelepathicGoose said:


> @_Jinsei_, _Oh_, I think the reason I like whole things so much is because of my left-handedness. Left-handed people's brains tend to process whole to part, while right handed people's brains tend to process part to whole. Something to do with the fact that the brain hemispheres are reversed.
> 
> In essence, to me, parts are unemotional and sad, wholes are warm and happy.


https://explorable.com/top-down-vs-bottom-up-processing

:kitteh:


----------



## Jinsei

TelepathicGoose said:


> Ah, I'm sorry. I hope you get better soon.


Working on it and thanks... This book is really helping me:
http://www.amazon.com/Love-Choice-Definitive-Unhealthy-Relationships/dp/0785263756


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Jinsei said:


> Working on it and thanks... This book is really helping me:
> Love Is a Choice: The Definitive Book on Letting Go of Unhealthy Relationships: Robert Hemfelt: 9780785263753: Amazon.com: Books


No problem, and that seems like a nice, informative book ^^


----------



## Halcyon

TelepathicGoose said:


> I still just don't feel like an ENFP...it just doesn't feel like _me_...what do I do?


Flail around in circles? That's what I do and look how normal I am! :crazy:



TelepathicGoose said:


> Is there anything more you can do or am I stuck in this limbo state for the next 5 years until someone comes around and actually helps me through this.


No, you're not stuck in a limbo but if you continue to dwell and go back back and forth on something as trivial as personality typing (blasphemous I know), you might be. It's really not that important. You don't need a type label to define yourself and understand how you work. There are many people who know nothing of MBTI and have achieved this. Sure, it might help but you don't need it.



TelepathicGoose said:


> I have an idea- what if I made a video and answered some questions? I'd make it audio only because of my age and not wanting to show my face, but it might give you an idea of how I act and my overall demeanor.


Eh, you can if you want.

Here's some questions you can answer (taken from here):



> The idea of this thread is to give everyone a more accurate idea of how we actually are in real life, to help with typing and to know each other better.
> 
> Each member who wants to participate has to record a video in a comfortable setting, answering a set of questions to the camera the most natural way possible. This way we will be able to see you with your facial expressions, mannerisms, and vibe and hopefully gain more insight into how your personality is like.
> 
> 
> Questions can vary, you can choose to answer all of them or just a few, to add in personal ones, etc. Everyone can suggest new ones as well!
> 
> 
> 1-what makes you angry?
> 2-what do you like/dislike most about people?
> 3-do you like animals? why?
> 4-what do you like most about the favorite people in your life?
> 5-what do you like/dislike most about yourself?
> 6-do you care about being fashionable? why/why not?
> 7-do you prefer to fit in or stand out?
> 8-what activities do you enjoy?
> 9-what makes you feel secure?
> 10-do you like being in a relationship? why/why not?
> 11-what do you love and why? Could be people, things, places, etc...
> 12-what do you spend the most time thinking about?
> 13-How much have you changed over the years? Who were you as a child?
> 
> 
> We could even add in some silly ones such as:
> 
> 
> What colour do you like?
> What is your favourite personality?
> Where can you find clams?
> Are you fascinated by wooden planks?
> Does the number 9 resemble the number 6?
> How are elastic bands made?
> If you put a pig in an airplane does that mean that pigs can fly?
> Did you ever remember the 5th of November?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Halcyon said:


> Flail around in circles? That's what I do and look how normal I am! :crazy:
> 
> No, you're not stuck in a limbo but if you continue to dwell and go back back and forth on something as trivial as personality typing (blasphemous I know), you might be. It's really not that important. You don't need a type label to define yourself and understand how you work. There are many people who know nothing of MBTI and have achieved this. Sure, it might help but you don't need it.
> 
> 
> Eh, you can if you want.
> 
> Here's some questions you can answer (taken from here):


Ahhh, thank you. I will answer those and make the video now, it may take a few minutes. I'll even answer the silly ones.

Oh, and I don't believe any of us are truly sane here. :crazy:


----------



## Halcyon

TelepathicGoose said:


> Ahhh, thank you. I will answer those and make the video now, it may take a few minutes. I'll even answer the silly ones.
> 
> Oh, and I don't believe any of us are truly sane here. :crazy:


:tongue:


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Jinsei said:


> Not sure how much that has to do with brain hemispheres or not... have't really researched it much. I'm right handed but left eye dominant... have a very slight bit of ambidextrousness but I think that may have been learned because I played drums in middle and high school. I relate a lot though to what you said about not getting so zeroed in on one detail... seeing the bigger picture. Can't stand when someone doesn't look at all the details and how they fit into the grand scheme of things...


Hey, just to add to this conversation on hemispheres of the brain... That's what I was taught in my college Psych class, but I don't buy it. It doesn't make sense to me that we're divided left and right brain... like, it just doesn't make sense? I think it's an interesting colloquial way to classify people "oh I'm a left brained type of person" but I don't think it should be taken as science. Just my opinion, I guess. I also think it would be... incorrect to say every left handed person is right brained, and vice versa. There's so much more variation than that. 

My brain - as far as those little left/right brained personality tests tell me - is actually split right down the middle. Like, right down the middle. I took one test and literally got 15 right answers, 15 left. As hypocritical as it is, I actually blame it on something I did as a child. I have several neurological disorders (as you guys kind of know by now, some of you maybe?) and one of them is like... crippling, like I shouldn't be able to walk given that I have it. But my mom happened to be really into this ing called Brain Gym at the time, where you "awaken" both sides of your brain and get them to work together... We really think that's how I recovered, how I'm able to walk (or how I've been able to walk... I'm back to square one and am often immobile now, but eh). I also use that to explain how I'm so split down the middle... My brain was taught to communicate with itself early on, and I think it's had to keep doing that to keep me walking. Maybe it doesn't do that anymore as much, but... eh. 

Although I must say that I was in love with being right brained when we first learned the theory in my elementary gifted classes. I even cheated the tests a little to score right brained. I've always resisted being a Judger, you see 

That tangent aside 

@TelepathicGoose sorry I responded so late! I once gave someone a checklist for stuff to discuss in a typing video, and I found it insightful.... But I can't locate the topic now, gah

In short, I would discuss 

- who you are. How would you define yourself?
- what are your interests? I know you've discussed this some already, but hearing it in your own words may help 
- can you briefly explain what functions you think you use and why? (Be brief! But this would also be interesting to hear you discuss, and keep us on track a little)
- Talk for a minute and a half (or so) about something you're passionate about. You choose the subject. 
- also add anything else you want us to remember when considering your video


----------



## Jinsei

@TelepathicGoose check out this link to the great video @dozer did based on the scenario questionnaire.

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...stionnaire-2-0-self-type-15.html#post16385682

Honestly, regardless of the questionnaire you use... something like this is extremely helpful in typing. Seeing facial expressions and going through the questions honestly, in the moment as you record is very helpful. I would suggest just using one of the sticky questionnaires.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Oh and yeah, also on the video, I did one and it helped me so much to be assured of my type. I was so worried that I was too socially awkward to be an FJ, but we realized that wasn't the case - I definitely used Fe, I just did it very quietly  

I - and a few others, some who may be here, a few people helped with this typing - identified an ENFP through a video... His Fi/Ne was so incredibly obvious. It might be the same with you... or it might not  This little recording could help us a lot. I just hope it helps us in a productive direction, but... We'll see, I suppose


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Jinsei said:


> @TelepathicGoose check out this link to the great video @dozer did based on the scenario questionnaire.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...stionnaire-2-0-self-type-15.html#post16385682
> 
> Honestly, regardless of the questionnaire you use... something like this is extremely helpful in typing. Seeing facial expressions and going through the questions honestly, in the moment as you record is very helpful. I would suggest just using one of the sticky questionnaires.


The only problem is that I'm a bit too uncomfortable to show my face. Can I just use audio? I'll try to show expression through my voice. Also, I think I'll just do one of the questionnaire's and see where it gets me.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

alittlebear said:


> Oh and yeah, also on the video, I did one and it helped me so much to be assured of my type. I was so worried that I was too socially awkward to be an FJ, but we realized that wasn't the case - I definitely used Fe, I just did it very quietly
> 
> I - and a few others, some who may be here, a few people helped with this typing - identified an ENFP through a video... His Fi/Ne was so incredibly obvious. It might be the same with you... or it might not  This little recording could help us a lot. I just hope it helps us in a productive direction, but... We'll see, I suppose


I'm a bit embarrassed to show my face, because my hair is really messy and I look kind of ugly today. 

But I guess it's necessary to tell whether I use Fe or Fi...right? :|


----------



## Pressed Flowers

If you don't feel comfortable, don't do it. Especially given that you're underage. I only made a video (and posted it for... literally less than an hour, then deleted it entirely) because I'm 18, I'm not under my parent's jurisdiction or anything. But I know they would have in no way approved of me making a video if they had know, and I would have felt terrible had I made it a year earlier. 

Voice can tell a lot, I think. Facial expression helps considerably, but just hearing voice, what you talk about, how you talk about it, how you express your thoughts... That should also help us type you.


----------



## Halcyon

alittlebear said:


> Hey, just to add to this conversation on hemispheres of the brain... That's what I was taught in my college Psych class, but I don't buy it. It doesn't make sense to me that we're divided left and right brain... like, it just doesn't make sense? I think it's an interesting colloquial way to classify people "oh I'm a left brained type of person" but I don't think it should be taken as science. Just my opinion, I guess. I also think it would be... incorrect to say every left handed person is right brained, and vice versa. There's so much more variation than that.
> 
> My brain - as far as those little left/right brained personality tests tell me - is actually split right down the middle. Like, right down the middle. I took one test and literally got 15 right answers, 15 left. As hypocritical as it is, I actually blame it on something I did as a child. I have several neurological disorders (as you guys kind of know by now, some of you maybe?) and one of them is like... crippling, like I shouldn't be able to walk given that I have it. But my mom happened to be really into this ing called Brain Gym at the time, where you "awaken" both sides of your brain and get them to work together... We really think that's how I recovered, how I'm able to walk (or how I've been able to walk... I'm back to square one and am often immobile now, but eh). I also use that to explain how I'm so split down the middle... My brain was taught to communicate with itself early on, and I think it's had to keep doing that to keep me walking. Maybe it doesn't do that anymore as much, but... eh.
> 
> Although I must say that I was in love with being right brained when we first learned the theory in my elementary gifted classes. I even cheated the tests a little to score right brained. I've always resisted being a Judger, you see







:wink:



TelepathicGoose said:


> I'll try to show expression through my voice.


Don't _try_ to do anything. Just be yourself. Let it come naturally. roud:



TelepathicGoose said:


> I'm a bit embarrassed to show my face, because my hair is really messy and I look kind of ugly today.
> 
> But I guess it's necessary to tell whether I use Fe or Fi...right? :|


I don't think it's necessary and if you're uncomfortable doing it, you don't have to. roud:


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

alittlebear said:


> If you don't feel comfortable, don't do it. Especially given that you're underage. I only made a video (and posted it for... literally less than an hour, then deleted it entirely) because I'm 18, I'm not under my parent's jurisdiction or anything. But I know they would have in no way approved of me making a video if they had know, and I would have felt terrible had I made it a year earlier.
> 
> Voice can tell a lot, I think. Facial expression helps considerably, but just hearing voice, what you talk about, how you talk about it, how you express your thoughts... That should also help us type you.


Hmm, okay. I think I'll just use voice, because I feel rather uncomfortable showing my face on here. Especially given my age. Should I just fill out a questionnaire or should I answer the questions you asked me?


----------



## Halcyon

TelepathicGoose said:


> Hmm, okay. I think I'll just use voice, because I feel rather uncomfortable showing my face on here. Especially given my age. Should I just fill out a questionnaire or should I answer the questions you asked me?


No, don't fill it out. Just read the questions and answer them as you go. Don't think too much. It will give us a more honest impression. 

roud:


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Halcyon said:


> No, don't fill it out. Just read the questions and answer them as you go. Don't think too much. It will give us a more honest impression.
> 
> roud:


Okay. I'm a bit awkward, but I'll try. I'll just answer the questions you posted a few posts before


----------



## Pressed Flowers

@Halcyon ah, he summed it up well in the first minute or so, enough for me. I have a personal bone to pick with Hank, so I don't particularly like his videos  but I understand where he's coming from. 

But, yeah. I think that also explains how like Brain Gym was able to help me - because it did work to connect my brain like it had to be - while it's not true (at all) that someone just uses one side of their brain. 

This is sort of related. It's a fact someone told me a while ago that I just remembered. There's something about a girl who had to have the left side of her brain removed, and yet she still knows multiple languages... incredible stuff. I'm personally skeptical of neurology (I understand that it's real, and a lot of stuff is valid - I have neurological disorders, and neurology helps me cope and... well, not have to deal with people telling me I'm just "faking it" or whatever [which neurologists _did_ tell my parents until we saw the national expert when I was five, but that's another story]), just because it seems sketchy to me that they think they know all this when from what I've seen, the evidence is scarce. I mean I'm with some of it, but... I'm just skeptical of modern science because I think how in centuries past they thought they had it figured out, but really they knew nothing. I sometimes wonder if that's not the same here. 

But, that aside! (Sorry, a bit of a tangent... And not one I'm going to be converted in regards to, so... Sorry for babbling. But thank you for sharing the video, it cleared up my thoughts about left/right brain a little)
@TelepathicGoose just be natural. That's what helped me in my video a lot too. I went "I know I can make myself SEEM Fe. That's what I fear, faking it, having them see me as Fe because I'm trying too hard." Instead I just answered the questions naturally, and that made it all the more reassuring when they asserted again that I was def Fe-dom, even in my most natural, not-even-trying state.


----------



## Halcyon

TelepathicGoose said:


> Okay. I'm a bit awkward, but I'll try. I'll just answer the questions you posted a few posts before


Ok! And don't worry about being awkward. We won't judge. roud:


----------



## Halcyon

alittlebear said:


> @_Halcyon_ ah, he summed it up well in the first minute or so, enough for me. I have a personal bone to pick with Hank, so I don't particularly like his videos  but I understand where he's coming from.


:tongue:



> But, yeah. I think that also explains how like Brain Gym was able to help me - because it did work to connect my brain like it had to be - while it's not true (at all) that someone just uses one side of their brain.
> 
> This is sort of related. It's a fact someone told me a while ago that I just remembered. There's something about a girl who had to have the left side of her brain removed, and yet she still knows multiple languages... incredible stuff.


Oh yeah, we touched on her (or a similar case, not sure) in psych class. It really is interesting.



> I'm personally skeptical of neurology (I understand that it's real, and a lot of stuff is valid - I have neurological disorders, and neurology helps me cope and... well, not have to deal with people telling me I'm just "faking it" or whatever [which neurologists _did_ tell my parents until we saw the national expert when I was five, but that's another story]), just because it seems sketchy to me that they think they know all this when from what I've seen, the evidence is scarce. I mean I'm with some of it, but... I'm just skeptical of modern science because I think how in centuries past they thought they had it figured out, but really they knew nothing. I sometimes wonder if that's not the same here.


I don't really think about it, honestly. I mean, they of course don't have all the answers but what choice do I have but to at least have faith that they sorta know what they're doing? I mean, I sure as hell don't know better than they do and my doubting them wouldn't make them suddenly advance to the point where they do have all the answers so there's really nothing that will come from doubting except, you know, doubt. Or at least in my opinion.....


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Halcyon said:


> :tongue:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, we touched on her (or a similar case, not sure) in psych class. It really is interesting.
> 
> I don't really think about it, honestly. I mean, they of course don't have all the answers but what choice do I have but to at least have faith that they sorta know what they're doing? I mean, I sure as hell don't know better than they do and my doubting them wouldn't make them suddenly advance to the point where they do have all the answers so there's really nothing that will come from doubting except, you know, doubt. Or at least in my opinion.....


Yeah, I mean I really wouldn't be so critical of it if I didn't see how psychologists are using what I strongly consider ill founded "neuroscience" to justify... a series of injustices against those they deem in need of psychiatric care. That's a discussion I'd rather not have here (it gets me heated) but... Yeah, usually (most my science years) I've been critical of it... but just for fun... Now that I've researched psychiatry a bit and even stepped into that field of study some I've seen how it can be used in ways I think are very harmful. But alas. 

On a lighter note, I've always found it amusing whenever any field claims they are in their "golden age"? I remember reading that in several of my Bio books, and in some Psych books. Hilarious, I think. We can't tell when the golden age will be of anything! And that's devastating to me - when I think about it too much, which I always do - because then that means... there's no improvement, you know? It's all downhill from here. 

I'm also critical of people claiming that, like, Ancient Greece fostered the Golden Age of literature, or Rome the golden age of history, or what have you... That's some deluded nostalgia, one, and two I just think we should always strive for a new golden age, laying the foundation for people to step on it, always reaching for a better world. But eh, maybe that's just my shy and rarely appearing Ni talking


----------



## Halcyon

alittlebear said:


> Yeah, I mean I really wouldn't be so critical of it if I didn't see how psychologists are using what I strongly consider I'll founded "neuroscience" to justify... a series of injustices against those they deem in need of psychiatric care. That's a discussion I'd rather not have here (it gets me heated) but... Yeah, usually (most my science years) I've been critical of it... but just for fun... Now that I've researched psychiatry a bit and even stepped into that field of study some I've seen how it can be used in ways I think are very harmful. But alas.






> On a lighter note, I've always found it amusing whenever any field claims they are in their "golden age"? I remember reading that in several of my Bio books, and in some Psych books. Hilarious, I think. We can't tell when the golden age will be of anything!


I hope we aren't in a golden age of anything..... I mean, there's still so much we don't know about so many things.... I think it's like an ego thing. If a scientist says that we're in the golden age, he can then say he was a part of the golden age. It's a nice ego stroke. That, or scientists are just greatly overestimating the extent of their knowledge.....



> And that's devastating to me - when I think about it too much, which I always do - because then that means... there's no improvement, you know? It's all downhill from here.


Hm? To me, it means there's infinite improvement. Or at least the possibility of it. If there's never a golden age per se, it means we still don't know everything, which means there's always so much more to learn and improve on.



> I'm also critical of people claiming that, like, Ancient Greece fostered the Golden Age of literature, or Rome the golden age of history, or what have you... That's some deluded nostalgia, one, and two I just think we should always strive for a new golden age, laying the foundation for people to step on it, always reaching for a better world. But eh, maybe that's just my shy and rarely appearing Ni talking


Yeah, it'd be kinda depressing to think I missed the golden age of anything by thousands of years....


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Halcyon said:


> I hope we aren't in a golden age of anything..... I mean, there's still so much we don't know about so many things.... I think it's like an ego thing. If a scientist says that we're in the golden age, he can then say he was a part of the golden age. It's a nice ego stroke. That, or scientists are just greatly overestimating the extent of their knowledge.....
> 
> 
> Hm? To me, it means there's infinite improvement. Or at least the possibility of it. If there's never a golden age per se, it means we still don't know everything, which means there's always so much more to learn and improve on.
> 
> Yeah, it'd be kinda depressing to think I missed the golden age of anything by thousands of years....


Oh, just to clarify, I meant that not being in the golden age was comforting to me (in regards to your... third paragraph, I guess). I agree with you completely that there should never be a golden age because that means we'll have infinite improvement. 

I guess I _would_ understand if, say, we were dumped into an apockylptic situation and they viewed prior civilizations as "golden," and strived to be like them... I think that's part of how the Renaissance came into being, actually (they wanted less darkness in their Dark Ages and so they looked to periods they found more impressive). But I can't think of where I would be okay with golden age talk otherwise, unless the term was invoked out of humility ("try as we might, I don't think ee'll ever beat the work of _____ in the ___s") 

In that same note... Yeah, that's what I figured eventually. It makes you feel good to think that you're revolutionary in the forward movement of your field  which isn't quite selfish or anything, it's definitely understandable, but the implications make me sad nonetheless


----------



## Halcyon

alittlebear said:


> Oh, just to clarify, I meant that not being in the golden age was comforting to me (in regards to your... third paragraph, I guess). I agree with you completely that there should never be a golden age because that means we'll have infinite improvement.
> 
> I guess I _would_ understand if, say, we were dumped into an apockylptic situation and they viewed prior civilizations as "golden," and strived to be like them... I think that's part of how the Renaissance came into being, actually (they wanted less darkness in their Dark Ages and so they looked to periods they found more impressive). But I can't think of where I would be okay with golden age talk otherwise, unless the term was invoked out of humility ("try as we might, I don't think ee'll ever beat the work of _____ in the ___s")
> 
> In that same note... Yeah, that's what I figured eventually. It makes you feel good to think that you're revolutionary in the forward movement of your field  which isn't quite selfish or anything, it's definitely understandable, but the implications make me sad nonetheless


Mhm. I mean, I guess there will inevitably come a point where we do know everything there is to know? But actually, now that I think of it, there really wouldn't be because we still wouldn't know how the human race would end until it actually does and then there would be no humans left to claim they know that. Omnipotence is just impossible for us to achieve, IMO. I think it's better that way, though. We shouldn't know everything. I mean, our egos are already big enough as is and knowing everything means we can't be curious anymore....


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

@alittlebear @Halcyon @Jinsei @shinynotshiny

Here it is. I slur my words _horribly _when I talk very fast and don't think about what I'm saying...and I sadly did so here. Sorry I sound so dumb and incoherent. This sounds horrible and is horrible quality...ahah. Anyway, here it is, so enjoy.






P.S. If you want to catch a glimpse of my horrible humor, watch until the end. ^^


----------



## Halcyon

TelepathicGoose said:


> @_alittlebear_ @_Halcyon_ @_Jinsei_ @_shinynotshiny_
> 
> Here it is. I slur my words _horribly _when I talk very fast and don't think about what I'm saying...and I sadly did so here. Sorry I sound so dumb and incoherent. This sounds horrible and is horrible quality...ahah. Anyway, here it is, so enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. If you want to catch a glimpse of my horrible humor, watch until the end. ^^


ENFP. Clearly. :tongue:


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Halcyon said:


> ENFP. Clearly. :tongue:


It's my excessive enthusiasm, isn't it.


----------



## Halcyon

TelepathicGoose said:


> It's my excessive enthusiasm, isn't it.


That, and you ooze Ne. :tongue:

No but really, you remind me so much of one of my ENFP friends. The way you explain things and the expression and the way you ramble like that. Hell, even your voices are similar. Just, everything.


----------



## Halcyon

Like, I don't know how anyone could _not_ type you as an ENFP after listening to that. :kitteh:


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Halcyon said:


> That, and you ooze Ne. :tongue:
> 
> No but really, you remind me so much of one of my ENFP friends. The way you explain things and the expression and the way you ramble like that. Hell, even your voices are similar. Just, everything.


Okay, yay, well I got this resolved, finally. So do I just accept being a slightly more introverted ENFP? I wouldn't even go so far as to say I'm an introvert, just that I'm a bit reserved at times.


----------



## Halcyon

TelepathicGoose said:


> Okay, yay, well I got this resolved, finally. So do I just accept being a slightly more introverted ENFP? I wouldn't even go so far as to say I'm an introvert, just that I'm a bit reserved at times.


So is everyone else. No one can just keep going and going. Not even ESTPs. Eventually, everyone needs a break from people and socializing. Even extroverts, and ENFPs especially.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Halcyon said:


> Like, I don't know how anyone could _not_ type you as an ENFP after listening to that. :kitteh:


Should I take that as a compliment or no?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Halcyon said:


> So is everyone else. No one can just keep going and going. Not even ESTPs. Eventually, everyone needs a break from people and socializing. Even extroverts, and ENFPs especially.


Hmm, okay.


----------



## Halcyon

TelepathicGoose said:


> Should I take that as a compliment or no?


Yes, because ENFPs are adorable. :tongue:


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Halcyon said:


> Yes, because ENFPs are adorable. :tongue:


I get told I'm adorable quite a bit more than I'd like... :frustrating:


----------



## Halcyon

TelepathicGoose said:


> I get told I'm adorable quite a bit more than I'd like... :frustrating:


Hehe..... :kitteh:


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Halcyon said:


> Hehe..... :kitteh:


And then I sneak ninja attack everyone by surprisingly being extremely smart...so HA.\

Ha

HA

HA


----------



## Halcyon

TelepathicGoose said:


> And then I sneak ninja attack everyone by surprisingly being extremely smart...so HA.\
> 
> Ha
> 
> HA
> 
> HA


Wow, you really are exactly like my ENFP friend. It's kind of scary. :tongue:


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Halcyon said:


> Wow, you really are exactly like my ENFP friend. It's kind of scary. :tongue:


I don't want to be the same as everyone else. I want to be my own person.


----------



## Halcyon

TelepathicGoose said:


> I don't want to be the same as everyone else. I want to be my own person.


And you are, just by virtue of existing. roud:


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Halcyon said:


> And you are, just by virtue of existing. roud:


Ah, well I hope so. And I don't believe all ENFPs are the same, because even if I remind you of your ENFP friend, my ENFP friend and I (despite some obvious similarities in terms of how we think), don't actually act at all the same.


----------



## Halcyon

TelepathicGoose said:


> Ah, well I hope so. And I don't believe all ENFPs are the same, because even if I remind you of your ENFP friend, my ENFP friend and I (despite some obvious similarities in terms of how we think), don't actually act at all the same.


No, all ENFPs are certainly not the same! No two people ever are, regardless of type. roud:


----------



## Blue Soul

@TelepathicGoose I don't relate your enthusiasm specifically to either Fi or Fe, so I wouldn't get confused over that. Enthusiasm is just a feeling that anyone can experience, there are many ways to be enthusiastic.

I think it's common for ENFPs to have a need for lots of time for self-reflection to find themselves, this can sometimes be seen as social introversion, but hearing you speak you seem to radiate alot of extroversion. Being good at thinking while speaking is also something of a trait for the ENPs. Being an observer in nature is something that's strongly related to enneagram type 5, while perhaps seen more often in some personality types than others, I don't think it directly says anything about a specific MBTI type.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Blue Soul said:


> @TelepathiGoose I don't relate your enthusiasm specifically to either Fi or Fe, so I wouldn't get confused over that. Enthusiasm is just a feeling that anyone can experience, there are many ways to be enthusiastic.
> 
> I think it's common for ENFPs to have a need for lots of time for self-reflection to find themselves, this can sometimes be seen as social introversion, but hearing you speak you seem to radiate alot of extroversion. Being good at thinking while speaking is also something of a trait for the ENPs. Being an observer in nature is something that's strongly related to enneagram type 5, while perhaps seen more often in some personality types than others, I don't think it directly says anything about a specific MBTI type.


Thank you.
I'm not sure if I like being an ENFP, because they're so often portrayed as manic fairy dream girls. But, if I am one, I am one.


----------



## Immolate

TelepathicGoose said:


> I mean actor as in actor vs observer. When there's drama, instead of me getting headfirst into it, I tend to quietly observe from the sidelines. What does this signify?


Being energetic or open doesn't mean you'll jump into situations.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

shinynotshiny said:


> Being energetic or open doesn't mean you'll jump into situations.


Oh. I see.


And I've only been more energetic recently, I used to suffer from insomnia and was half asleep and grumpy 24/7.


----------



## Blue Soul

TelepathicGoose said:


> Thank you.
> I'm not sure if I like being an ENFP, because they're so often portrayed as manic fairy dream girls. But, if I am one, I am one.


Focus on being yourself. I think generalized portrayals don't really account very well for the amazing diversity that is in each personality type. Just because ENFPs may be commonly portrayed as little fairy girls with magic and rainbows, doesn't mean that you can't meet an old, bald ENFP scientist.

I'll just throw in this too:


----------



## Immolate

TelepathicGoose said:


> Oh. I see.
> 
> 
> And I've only been more energetic recently, I used to suffer from insomnia and was half asleep and grumpy 24/7.


Hm, that only strengthens the argument. You're acting more naturally now because you're not tired all the time.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Blue Soul said:


> Focus on being yourself. I think generalized portrayals don't really account very well for the amazing diversity that is in each personality type. Just because ENFPs may be commonly portrayed as little fairy girls with magic and rainbows, doesn't mean that you can't meet an old, bald ENFP scientist.
> 
> I'll just throw in this too:


That's an adorable photo, haha.

And you're completely correct, thank you.


----------



## Immolate

Blue Soul said:


> Focus on being yourself. I think generalized portrayals don't really account very well for the amazing diversity that is in each personality type. Just because ENFPs may be commonly portrayed as little fairy girls with magic and rainbows, doesn't mean that you can't meet an old, bald ENFP scientist.
> 
> I'll just throw in this too:


I want one of those for myself... but I don't even know my type >:'(


----------



## Halcyon

TelepathicGoose said:


> I'm calm because my natural state is calm and observant. I'm naturally an observer, not an actor.


Is it bad that I read this as "clam and observant"?

What's happening to me?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

shinynotshiny said:


> I want one of those for myself... but I don't even know my type >:'(


What I want to know is where he found that :th_blush:


----------



## WaffleSingSong

@Jensei @shinynotshiny @TelepathicGoose

:angry:


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

@shinynotshiny @Blue Soul @WaffleSingSong @Jinsei @alittlebear

_Look what I found_










_* I finally found a correct depiction of my imagination!*_


----------



## Immolate

TelepathicGoose said:


> @_shinynotshiny_ @_Blue Soul_ @_WaffleSingSong_ @_Jinsei_ @_alittlebear_
> 
> _Look what I found_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _* I finally found a correct depiction of my imagination!*_


Perfect :O

Find me a broody Fi.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

shinynotshiny said:


> Perfect :O
> 
> Find me a broody Fi.


I looked but I couldn't find anything. 

I found this though:


----------



## Dangerose

alittlebear said:


> Also just a side note, maybe for comparison...
> I also had a speech impediment growing up. I actually still do - I was rather incoherent in kindergarten, and stayed in speech therapy until 5th grade because I just couldn't take it anymore... but I still have what people call a "lisp," and I'm actually considering going back to therapy about it because I'm sick of being judged for it :/ For me, my speech impediment makes me self conscious of how I speak, aware that I won't fit in or appear "normal" to everyone simply because of how I speak, and it makes me kind of sad, really. I kind of can't imagine being bothered by incorrect grammar, though?


Chiming in just to add that I, too, had a speech disorder throughout school (and actually, I never shook it). I think. The words actually sound different inside my head than outside. For me it was just a source of like . . . constant humiliation and shame. Actually, on my first day of high school I was put in special ed classes because I was listed as having a mental disability. My like...the color on my schedule was different from everyone else's. I'm not that embarrassed about it now but it still makes me feel insecure when I'm talking to people? And worried they won't understand me.
Not sure if that helps or anything.
Incorrect grammar used to bother me, but then I started thinking about how some people are basically using dialects, and how the language should adapt to meet how it's being used and vice versa...and it stopped bothering me.

Anyways, I don't feel confident enough to make a case for Fe; I can see Fi-Te as well so...yeah, I would go with that


----------



## Blue Soul

TelepathicGoose said:


> What I want to know is where he found that :th_blush:


Here. 

4facesmbti's DeviantArt gallery


----------



## Jinsei




----------



## Immolate

@TelepathicGoose, @Jinsei, @Blue Soul, @alittlebear, anyone and everyone:

I'm bored. Care to try typing me?


----------



## Blue Soul

shinynotshiny said:


> @TelepathicGoose, @Jinsei, @Blue Soul, @alittlebear, anyone and everyone:
> 
> I'm bored. Care to try typing me?


Sure, start another thread though?


----------



## Jinsei

shinynotshiny said:


> @TelepathicGoose, @Jinsei, @Blue Soul, @alittlebear, anyone and everyone:
> 
> I'm bored. Care to try typing me?


Go for it... have the means to do a video response to a questionnaire?


----------



## Immolate

Jinsei said:


> Go for it... have the means to do a video response to a questionnaire?


Nuh-uh. I'll keep my voice and face to myself :tongue:


----------



## Halcyon

shinynotshiny said:


> @_TelepathicGoose_, @_Jinsei_, @_Blue Soul_, @_alittlebear_, anyone and everyone:
> 
> I'm bored. Care to try typing me?


Sure! Just start your own thread and mention me. I'll take a look. roud:


----------



## SiFan

TelepathicGoose said:


> Well uhm, according to my last video, I am the ENFP supreme being. So...uh...


Cool! Congrats on the promotion, Miss Goose! 

Nice work on the video. Fun listening.



> And yes, I am very good at reading people.


Naturally.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Jinsei said:


> View attachment 305722
> 
> View attachment 305738
> 
> View attachment 305746


I cracked up at the second picture. How, even.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Blue Soul said:


> Here.
> 
> 4facesmbti's DeviantArt gallery


I like the INTJ's Fi face.


----------



## Blue Soul

TelepathicGoose said:


> I like the INTJ's Fi face.


Ikr.


----------



## idoh

INFJ. no way you are an extrovert.


----------



## ElliCat

TelepathicGoose said:


> Thank you.
> I'm not sure if I like being an ENFP, because they're so often portrayed as manic fairy dream girls. But, if I am one, I am one.


I know I'm late for all the action, and I wanted to watch your video but couldn't (it's private??), but I just wanted to chime in on something:

I have an ENTP and I actually thought he was an introvert at first because he was quiet and calm and not very social. Coming from an introverted culture doesn't help! Where the Ne-dom is obvious is in how quickly he gets stir-crazy if he's deprived of too much action. "Action" in his case isn't necessarily sky-diving or parties or anything like that, but it's more opportunities for him to take in new information and new ideas. After he's had some down time to process those ideas he's keen to go out again and mess with things. Life is one big "what would happen if....??" He's also averse to routine and stability, so a regular work routine can actually drain him to the point where he has very little energy in his free time. 

My ENFP sister is more of a classic extravert and she can be very bubbly and "random", but holy shit once you poke her Fi, her Te will rip you to shreds. There's not much fluffiness when that happens. And she's pretty serious and focused when she's got her eye on some prize too.

I don't know if any of that resonates with you. But I always like to poke holes in the manic pixie dream girl stereotype, because any of the Ne-doms I know are much, much more than that.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

ElliCat said:


> I know I'm late for all the action, and I wanted to watch your video but couldn't (it's private??), but I just wanted to chime in on something:
> 
> I have an ENTP and I actually thought he was an introvert at first because he was quiet and calm and not very social. Coming from an introverted culture doesn't help! Where the Ne-dom is obvious is in how quickly he gets stir-crazy if he's deprived of too much action. "Action" in his case isn't necessarily sky-diving or parties or anything like that, but it's more opportunities for him to take in new information and new ideas. After he's had some down time to process those ideas he's keen to go out again and mess with things. Life is one big "what would happen if....??" He's also averse to routine and stability, so a regular work routine can actually drain him to the point where he has very little energy in his free time.
> 
> My ENFP sister is more of a classic extravert and she can be very bubbly and "random", but holy shit once you poke her Fi, her Te will rip you to shreds. There's not much fluffiness when that happens. And she's pretty serious and focused when she's got her eye on some prize too.
> 
> I don't know if any of that resonates with you. But I always like to poke holes in the manic pixie dream girl stereotype, because any of the Ne-doms I know are much, much more than that.


I think I relate to the ENTP guy a lot. It's not so much that I need to be constantly talking, but I need some sort of mental stimulation, I need to think about _something_, and I hate routine and order .


----------

